# Portaphile Thread



## Poimandres

Customer service is the cornerstone from which a company will build a relationship with it's customers.  From responding to a multitude of questions in a plethora of emails, most of the time within minutes of being sent, to going out of the way to make certain that the customer is ecstatic about their purchase.
  
   I have had the pleasure of dealing with a few companies that stand above their competition and the latest company is Portaphile.   Cesar Aguilera the owner of Portaphile will go the extra mile to solidify the relationship and ensure that the whole process is as silky smooth as his products.
  
  I recently purchased the Portaphile 627 from Cesar in which he installed a screw terminal for easier battery replacement for me at no additional cost.
  
  Today I received the 627 and so far I am completely impressed with the with what little time I have spent with it.
  
  The sound stage and sound quality if absolutely phenomenal, Average Joe is spot on here.   I thought the soundstage and detail retrieval of the TTVJ Glacier was something special and top notch but the 627 really blows me away.  Instruments sound the way that they should from strings to percussion, wind and brass everything sounds so natural.  The 627 is really something special.  I am looking forward to pairing it with my dacport lx which should arrive tomorrow.  
  
  Some of the shortcoming are the thud when you turn the 627 on and off.  It is more prominent than the other amps that I have used but is certainly not a deal breaker in any regard.  There is a slight hiss that gets louder as you turn up the volume as Joe had mentioned however it seems to disappear after a short period of time which made me think that it was coming from my iPhone 4S and not from the portaphile, so I unplugged my lod and...totally black no hiss whatsoever.
  
  The enclosure is certainly adequate however the build quality is nowhere near the Glacier and is reminiscient of the UHA-6S MKII.  Again not a deal breaker in anyway.  
  
  Lastly so far the 627 is not affected by rfi.  I had my iPhone 4S strapped to the top of it and unlike the Glacier there is no audible interference.
  
  More to come after I spend more time with the Portaphile.


----------



## AnakChan

I've heard this name come up from time to time but never really paid much attention to it until someone compared it against one of the amps I have in my possession and claimed it was "better", and that piqued my interest in this amp. I read the Portaphile 627 review thread and glad this one has come up too and hope to see more owners contribute their experiences of this amp here.
   
  Subscribed.


----------



## Poimandres

It is a certainly an extraordinary amp and pairs excellently with the DACport LX.  I am sure other owners will chime in as well if they are ever able to put the 627 down.  On a side note I have decided to build my own mini to mini interconnect cable and have ordered the viablue t6s 1/8 plugs, 26 AWG 7N Pure UP-OCC Stranded Silver + 1% Gold Custom Wire (transparent black) and some Mundorf's supreme gold solder.  If everything goes to plan I should have two interconnects 6 inches long.


----------



## Mimouille

Thanks for creating the thread. I am in contact with Cesar for getting one, the only issue is that to get it in China, I might pay crazy customs...if it ever gets here. So I am still not sure what to do...I also wonder how it compares with the T1 so I might get both !
   
  I have a question for you. Mike from Headphonia said the amp was as little bass light, even if the bass quality was very nice. That is really not what I want. What is your take ?


----------



## DigitalFreak

I heard the battery life on the 627 was only 4 hours. Can you confirm or deny this?


----------



## Poimandres

I certainly wouldn't say that it is bass light at all. The power and weight of the bass will remain true to the recording. The bass also has great definition and is very natural. The same came be said for the mids and the highs. 

You certainly can't go wrong with the 627. If you pick one up I look forward to your impressions.


----------



## Poimandres

Most of the time so far I have been plugged into the wall using the 627 with the dacport lx playing flacs through foobar. I will try to test the capacity for you but I have read that it can get up to 5 hours or a little better depending on listening volume.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> I heard the battery life on the 627 was only 4 hours. Can you confirm or deny this?


 
   
  So apparently a newer version of the 627 is being made with a heftier battery. The thing is that the news only came out early Jan and I'm reading people ordering now (end of Jan). I'm not certain if those people ordering are getting the 4 hr battery version or the new bigger battery version.


----------



## ChrisSC

Do you know if the newer version has any other changes besides battery life? I'm really interested in this amp, and will be watching this thread


----------



## Poimandres

The larger battery version isn't expected out until later on this year.  From what I know that will be the only change other than a larger size case.


----------



## xnuthecaveman

Having paired the Portaphile 627 with the DX100, it really improved the sound stage.  I want to attest that it's a pleasure dealing with Cesar. He's very responsive and open to suggestions
   
  To extend the audio bliss, I have used an 10k-mAh external battery (5V and 2A out). Now I have a triple stack for portable rig, but I don't really mind it because I love how it sounds lol


----------



## Poimandres

Nice how long does the external battery last? Is that something that you talked to Cesar about?


----------



## xnuthecaveman

haven't tested the longevity of the external battery, quite busy lately but I will give it a shot this week end.
   
  as for the external battery idea, Cesar gave me the idea of using external batteries - (5V center positive and at least 1000mA out) but he was not able to give an exact model/brand of batteries.
   
  I selected the ankar because I tried to match the specification of the adapter and I looked something that I can use with the DX100 (great SQ but mediocre battery) too
   
  I'll try to put numbers soon


----------



## Poimandres

Thanks it is a great option to have however I am not sure if I would want to lug around a battery too. Where did you pick the battery up from?


----------



## imackler

Has anyone compared the portaphile with the AHA-120 or maybe the Neco Soundlab V3? (I know Average_Joe compared it to the V2 but not sure how much difference there was.) I had a AHA-120 for a short time and can't count how many times I've thought about how good it sounded with the HD650. But from reading Headfonia, the Portaphile seems to have that same kind of magic, too. I'd personally be ok w/ the 4 hour battery life if the price were lowered. I'd also be happy if the battery were user replaceable on the go. That would be cool, too. I wonder how hard it would be to have a detachable back and slide in battery.


----------



## xnuthecaveman

Quote: 





poimandres said:


> Thanks it is a great option to have however I am not sure if I would want to lug around a battery too. Where did you pick the battery up from?


 
   
  I got it from good ol' amazon
   
1 of this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/





B005NGKR54/ref=ox_sc_act_ti tle_3?
ie=UTF8&smid=A294P4X9EWVXLJ

1 of this: http://www.amazon.com/BiXPower-Power-Cable-




Popular-Connector /dp/B006MWXZM0/
ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=
1356519417&sr=1-3&keywords=usb+to+dc


----------



## Poimandres

Thank you.  Is the battery pack larger than the 627?


----------



## Mimouille

Hello all, Cesar just posted an update on the Portaphile 627X. It will be bigger, have 8-10 hours of battery and come out around June-July
   
  http://portaphile.com/627x-new-addition-to-the-portaphile-lineup/


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> Hello all, Cesar just posted an update on the Portaphile 627X. It will be bigger, have 8-10 hours of battery and come out around June-July
> 
> http://portaphile.com/627x-new-addition-to-the-portaphile-lineup/


 
  Nice that there will be a discount pre-order price.


----------



## Poimandres

From the Portaphile Website:
 The new amplifier will have a runtime between 8-10 hours. The amplifier will require a larger case. 
 The dimensions of the current 627 are 2.82 x 3.97 x .75. The new longer running amplifier 627 will be 2.75 x 4 x 1.12. As you can see, the biggest change will be to the height of the amplifier.


----------



## Poimandres

In the scheme of things a shy under 3/8 of an inch isn't much to give up for over two times the battery length.


----------



## gidion27

Back to Sub. I stopped looking at the 627 because of the 4 hrs run time. But 7 - 8 hrs is acceptable for me./ Will be pre ordering this one for sure.


----------



## Poimandres

The Pre order is up for the X. Link


----------



## DigitalFreak

International shipping to Canada is 50 bones USD.....WHAT THE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> International shipping to Canada is 50 bones USD.....WHAT THE!!!!!!!!!


 
   
  I could see that for international, since that it was express mail international costs (which you pretty much need to use unless you're open to being abused by paypal/scammers). But express mail to Canada shouldn't cost more than $30.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





imackler said:


> I could see that for international, since that it was express mail international costs (which you pretty much need to use unless you're open to being abused by paypal/scammers). But express mail to Canada shouldn't cost more than $30.


 

 I've ordered various gear from the States and the most I ever had to pay was 32 bucks. The 50 bones shipping made my jaw drop


----------



## xnuthecaveman

maybe you should contact Cesar and arrange for a more cost effective shipment. He's very accommodating and open to such suggestions


----------



## Pappucho

If it's less than 50.00 through Federal Express international then the difference will be refunded.  USPS international is another option now that they are allowing lithium batteries to be shipped internationally again although I prefer to ship through Federal Express International.  Federal express has averaged about 65.00 to ship anywhere worldwide, although I can see how Canada may be cheaper and any difference will be refunded.


----------



## gidion27

$50 for shipping seems okay ... but I am located at the ass end of the world. I I mean middle earth


----------



## xnuthecaveman

Quote: 





xnuthecaveman said:


> haven't tested the longevity of the external battery, quite busy lately but I will give it a shot this week end.
> 
> as for the external battery idea, Cesar gave me the idea of using external batteries - (5V center positive and at least 1000mA out) but he was not able to give an exact model/brand of batteries.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Just to update the ankar can charge the Portaphile 3 times using a 32ohm headphone at 10-11 o'clock at low gain, so its roughly 16 hours


----------



## Angular Mo

Quote: 





poimandres said:


> In the scheme of things a shy under 3/8 of an inch isn't much to give up for over two times the battery length.


 
   

Both the increased height, 3/8th inch and increased weight 1kg (if I read the Web site correctly) are attributes of the 627x that are a concern to me relative to the 627.  
Yeah, I know, "then don't buy it, no one is forcing you too."
   
In my opinion and for my uses, the increases in height and weight is significant when compared to the frequency with which I would need more than 4 hours of battery life.  In the instances whereby I do need the additional battery life, I am likely to be traveling with a portable USB battery, such as the  SONY CP-AH2R as one example.


----------



## Pappucho

Quote: 





angular mo said:


> Both the increased height, 3/8th inch and increased weight 1kg


 
   

 I think that was a misprint.  Weight should be closer to about 0.3 KG.


----------



## feverfive

Man, how can I just love & respect a company so much w.out ever having owned one of its products?  Guess it's just the vibe I feel whenever I see Portaphile mentioned...pretty much anywhere.  I appreciate the no-performance-compromises approach taken, well, except in the area of battery life, but such is the way of things in portable high-end audio.  Unless you want to carry around a massive brick, that is.  I know I am anxiously awaiting the time when reasonably accessible battery tech is available so I can own one of these beauties for my portable use.


----------



## Angular Mo

Quote: 





pappucho said:


> I think that was a misprint.  Weight should be closer to about 0.3 KG.


 
  Seems, to me, that Portaphile corrected their Web site.  
   
  The 627x is expected to weigh 0.4kg, a reduction of 0.1kg, from the 627's weight of 0.5 kg.....a reduction of which I find to be very surprising.
   
  A larger battery and case at a reduced weight?  What gives (literally)?


----------



## Pappucho

The .5Kg is an estimate including the power adapter.  The amp alone weighs less.


----------



## Angular Mo

Quote: 





pappucho said:


> The .5Kg is an estimate including the power adapter.  The amp alone weighs less.


 
  #Pappucho,
  If I understand your post correctly;  the 0.5Kg for the 627 includes the power adaptor, whereas the 0.4Kg shown for the 627x does not include the power adaptor.
   
  That leaves me wondering what the weight of the 627's weight is without the power adaptor.  It seems, to me, that the relevant weight-measure for a portable amp would be the weight of the device without the adaptor.
   
  I hope Portaphile can be a little more specific about what they are weighing.


----------



## kissmevn

Hi Poimandres,
  I'm curious about how 627 compared to Glacier. I have a Glacier myself and thinking about moving up to the 627X.
  So could you give a more detail A/B between these two?


----------



## Poimandres

I am sorry as I no longer have the Glacier.


----------



## kissmevn

Quote: 





poimandres said:


> I am sorry as I no longer have the Glacier.


 
  So could you recall anything, like how the low, mid, high or the sound stage differences ?


----------



## xnuthecaveman

kissmevn said:


> So could you recall anything, like how the low, mid, high or the sound stage differences ?




you may want to read this:

http://www.headfonia.com/possibly-the-best-the-627/
http://www.headfonia.com/supersharp-apex-glacier/


----------



## evolutionx

Quote: 





kissmevn said:


> Hi Poimandres,
> I'm curious about how 627 compared to Glacier. I have a Glacier myself and thinking about moving up to the 627X.
> So could you give a more detail A/B between these two?


 
  Hi kissmevn, both 627 and Glaciers are great amps with great sound stage.   I personally find the 627 has an edge over the Glacier as it is more balance and musical with all genres of music.  Both are powerful enough to drive all types of headphones and details retrieval fantastic as compared to other lesser amps.   I am playing both with ipod nano with Toxic cable LOD.   The 627 with ipod nano sounds fantastic and it is the only amp that i don't miss the CLAS Solo in the chain.


----------



## Poimandres

As stated they are both great amps and when I had purchased the Glacier there weren't any reviews on it save for some members thoughts on head-fi. I still don't believe there are many reviews on the Glacier but what drew me to it was the size and also the built in dac. They are both great amps however I felt I was missing out by not trying the portaphile after reading its reviews. The portaphile is everything that Joe has written about it and also headphonia except for the graininess part, I certainly do not hear that. Either way you can't go wrong, the 627 does have more power and a wider soundstage than the glacier; the glacier has excellent prat and a dac


----------



## kissmevn

Quote: 





evolutionx said:


> Hi kissmevn, both 627 and Glaciers are great amps with great sound stage.   I personally find the 627 has an edge over the Glacier as it is more balance and musical with all genres of music.  Both are powerful enough to drive all types of headphones and details retrieval fantastic as compared to other lesser amps.   I am playing both with ipod nano with Toxic cable LOD.   The 627 with ipod nano sounds fantastic and it is the only amp that i don't miss the CLAS Solo in the chain.


 
   
  Quote: 





poimandres said:


> As stated they are both great amps and when I had purchased the Glacier there weren't any reviews on it save for some members thoughts on head-fi. I still don't believe there are many reviews on the Glacier but what drew me to it was the size and also the built in dac. They are both great amps however I felt I was missing out by not trying the portaphile after reading its reviews. The portaphile is everything that Joe has written about it and also headphonia except for the graininess part, I certainly do not hear that. Either way you can't go wrong, the 627 does have more power and a wider soundstage than the glacier; the glacier has excellent prat and a dac


 
   
  Thank you for the explanation. I already have a CLAS -db and I'm thinking about itouch->CLAS-> 627X.
  So DAC is not an advantage of Glacier and I'm using UM Miracle so power is not a concern, too.
  So how the prat on 627 compared to Glacier ? I'm really thinking about moving up now


----------



## Poimandres

Overall I prefer the 627, it depends on the type of sound you prefer.  The prat is excellent on the glacier.


----------



## Poimandres

My 627X should be here by this Saturday.  Looking forward to it will update and post photos after spending some time with it.


----------



## IAmSoCheap

Quote: 





poimandres said:


> My 627X should be here by this Saturday.  Looking forward to it will update and post photos after spending some time with it.


 
  Looking forward to your update, does it have any sonic difference from the 627?


----------



## Poimandres

It's funny I asked the same question to Cesar awhile back and this was the response that I received.

" Here is the feedback I've received from the one I have out for review. "

"I've listened to the 627X more thoroughly yesterday. The new amp is very good. It definitely has more bass body which IMO is a good thing and makes it a more balanced sound than the first version. The smooth spacious soundstage is still there not lacking one bit. I very much welcome the improvement in the bass body. The amp is a tad less airy than the first version but it doesn't bother me."

I have no evidence as to whom the reviewer is however other than the multi amp review here by Average Joe there was only one other review that I am aware of on the original 627 and that reviewer was pushing for an extended battery version and even mentions that in his review.


----------



## audionewbi

I cannot wait till mine arrives in 4-5 weeks time, I wanted one so bad but I never had the chance to auditioned it till a while ago. I know one very happy 627 owner who says this is the best portable single ended amp that one can get.


----------



## audionewbi

Picture of the new 627x is up.


----------



## Poimandres

It looks like USPS may deliver mine today. Crosses fingers.


----------



## xnuthecaveman

poimandres said:


> It's funny I asked the same question to Cesar awhile back and this was the response that I received.
> 
> " Here is the feedback I've received from the one I have out for review. "
> 
> ...




Could be Mike of Headfonia. Maybe the potentiometer improved the bass

Just wondering if we can trade in the old portaphile 627 to have it upgraded lol


----------



## Poimandres

With all of the clues that I left it wouldn't be hard to figure out who I thought it was. Anyway since I am not 100% certain I wasn't going to name anyone. If it was Mike hopefully we will see a review on the X compared to the original and to other top of the line amps.


----------



## Poimandres

I just saw the mailman drive by...eagerly waiting for him to come down my side of the road.


----------



## Poimandres

It arrived and is now charging. Hopefully by the time I get back home it will be fully charged. It is quite a bit heavier than the 627 however the build quality is better.


----------



## audionewbi

Congrats.


----------



## Poimandres

Thanks,
   
  As I mentioned earlier the X is heavier than the original however the build quality is alot better.  As far as sound quality goes the X has only been burning in for about 4 hours (laptop>mediamonkey>flac>WASAPI>odac>627X>Heir Audio 8.A) and I will agree that the X has more bass body than the original howevever I feel it is as airy as the original and does not lack in that regard at all.  The pop upon powering the amp is still there however everytime you turn the amp on it powers up and it has yet to need to be powered off and then on again to power up like the original.  There is now a dedicated power switch unlike the original which was turned on by turning the volume knob.  More to come I hope to have some photos up later on.


----------



## IAmSoCheap

xnuthecaveman said:


> Just wondering if we can trade in the old portaphile 627 to have it upgraded lol



Ya, I would like to know that too. lol


----------



## Poimandres




----------



## Poimandres

And one last pic on a mod that I will be trying to implement...with some help.  Yes there is almost enough room to add the ODAC to the X!


----------



## audionewbi

So it is basically a complete different board design, you don't see  . I for one love the form factor of the 627x, itt will stick up nicely on the DD socket 1.


----------



## xnuthecaveman

new board layout and new Pot. Too bad, it seems the battery terminal is still soldered directly on the board 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Let's see if the bass changes as the caps burn-ins (tightens/less body)


----------



## Poimandres

Cesar will still utilize a screw terminal jack for those that are interested in having it that way.  I believe a soldered connection to be better overall so I am fine with that.
   
  I am curious though how many of you would be interested in a combination X with ODAC if it is possible?


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





poimandres said:


> I am curious though how many of you would be interested in a combination X with ODAC if it is possible?


 
  That would be great idea ONLY if the ODAC is feed by the 627x instead of the USB. I have found that ODAC is extremely sensitive to USB power. On my lenovo there is a constant buzz and distortion however on my Qosmio laptop the problem is non-existent. I ended up using an external USB hub on lenovo to fix the issue.


----------



## Poimandres

Quote: 





xnuthecaveman said:


> new board layout and new Pot. Too bad, it seems the battery terminal is still soldered directly on the board
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I am looking forward to see how the X stacks up against its older sibling after the amp burns in.  From what I am hearing now regardless if the ODAC can be added into the X case I think Cesar has a winner here and it is worth every penny.


----------



## xnuthecaveman

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> That would be great idea ONLY if the ODAC is feed by the 627x instead of the USB. I have found that ODAC is extremely sensitive to USB power. On my lenovo there is a constant buzz and distortion how on my Qosmio laptop the problem is non-existent. I ended up using an external USB hub on lenovo to fix the issue.


 
   
  maybe Cesar can add an USB isolator circuitry to the ODAC when the X-ODAC integration pushes through.


----------



## Poimandres

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> That would be great idea ONLY if the ODAC is feed by the 627x instead of the USB. I have found that ODAC is extremely sensitive to USB power. On my lenovo there is a constant buzz and distortion how on my Qosmio laptop the problem is non-existent. I ended up using an external USB hub on lenovo to fix the issue.


 
  I believe that should be possible as the usb connector would need to be relocated in order to fit in the case.  We should be able to solder the leads for the power on the usb connector to the battery while utilizing a triple pole switch, one pole for the usb power and the other poles for the line out of the odac to the line in of the X.  Then the usb connector would only be wired to the usb data pins on the ODAC board.  Utilizing the ODAC this way should be very popular as it will be powered by the X's lithium ion battery and will not require power from any device so it should be excellent for android devices and tablets.


----------



## audionewbi

I am just looking forward to owning it, DAC or no DAC the amp is a winner for me. I consider ODAC and DAC feature a minor upgrade


----------



## Poimandres

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> I am just looking forward to owning it, DAC or no DAC the amp is a winner for me. I consider ODAC and DAC feature a minor upgrade


 
  To have what very well may be the best single ended amplifier with an ODAC built in, the combined unit should surpass most if not all of the portable amp/dacs out there today.  I believe the one biggest complaint of the odac so far is power issues from the usb port, if it is able to utilize the X's battery it would be a very worthwhile upgrade IMHO.


----------



## TC91

Hey Poimandres, did you request your 627X without the screw on terminals?  I got this reply from Cesar back in February when I was inquiring about the preorder so I never asked for the screw on terminals when I ordered and my amp just shipped...
   
  "I am planning on integrating the screw type battery terminals by default on all future amplifiers.  I will email you as soon as preordering is open for the 627X.  Thanks again and don't hesitate to email me anytime with any questions or comments you may have.  I will look forward to hearing back from you.
   
  Thank You,
  Cesar Aguilera
  Portaphile Amplifiers"


----------



## Poimandres

I didn't however I think Cesar may not have implemented the screw terminals yet. I believe soldered to be better regardless.


----------



## TC91

Would you say the soldered connection would bring better sound quality at all or just a better connection for faster charging or something like that?  Thanks Poimandres.


----------



## Poimandres

Just a better connection it would lack the ability to quickly replace the battery though. Now that the new battery can last up to 3 times as long I really don't see that as a major issue.


----------



## Aero Dynamik

Anyone having tried this combination: CLAS (any type) + Portaphile 627 (any type) + FitEar ToGo! 334 or AKG K3003?
  How about hiss? Thanks!


----------



## DigitalFreak

Does anyone know if Cesar is open to custom Portaphile builds? I was hoping to maybe approach the man and ask him to do a Portaphile custom build for me which involved a DAC. Anyone?


----------



## audionewbi

I wonder how hard will it be to implement an RCA input on the portaphile, considering its strength I think it can be easily used as a very capable desktop amp.


----------



## Poimandres

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Does anyone know if Cesar is open to custom Portaphile builds? I was hoping to maybe approach the man and ask him to do a Portaphile custom build for me which involved a DAC. Anyone?


 
  What dac did you have in mind?


----------



## PCWar

Quote: 





poimandres said:


> What dac did you have in mind?


 
  I was wondering this also? The Dacport LX pairs wonderfully with the Portaphile 627 I currently own. Though it would be a battery killer since the DLX is a class A also.


----------



## Poimandres

The LX wouldn't be a bad choice, I wonder how much current it draws?  I am not sure it would fit in the case plus the heat may be too much.  Unless we could separate the dac from the amp portion of the LX.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





poimandres said:


> What dac did you have in mind?


 

 I was thinking remove a CLAS from it's enclosure and put it in one enclosure with the Potaphile. I know, hopeful wishing but I can't help but wonder if it's possible. The LX wouldn't be a bad idea either.


----------



## Poimandres

The ODAC would be the most cost effective I would think, the CLAS would be really expensive plus the ODAC is open source.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





poimandres said:


> The ODAC would be the most cost effective I would think, the CLAS would be really expensive plus the ODAC is open source.


 

 True, I've never heard the ODAC though. The CLAS-db I own and really like though plus it's also got iPod support. I'm thinking it's all wishful thinking on my part right now.


----------



## Poimandres

There is one way to find out...email Cesar.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





poimandres said:


> There is one way to find out...email Cesar.


 

 Which is doable but here's the thing, has anyone paired a CLAS-db/-R with a Portaphile yet so we all know they will actually sound good together?


----------



## audionewbi

Mine should be ready by end of this week, super excited. Haven't been this excited about an item for a long time. Last time I was this excited was when I made the order for EX-1000.


----------



## PCWar

Exactly like me, ex1000 and porta marked my highest enthusiasm levels


----------



## PCWar

And deepest pocket levels I reached for audio


----------



## Omphalopsychite

I've just placed an order for a 627X and am hoping it will further enhace the already excellant sound of my FitEar F111s/DX100 kit. I was ready to get an ALO RX MkIII but was put off by the reports on this forum of hiss with sensitive earphone and the lack of responsiveness from ALO.  That's something Cesar at Portaphile certainly couldn't be accused of. I email him in the early AM his time (I'm in OZ) with a question about the power adapter and got a response almost imediately.
   
  I strongly considered the RSA Blackbird but was put off by the clumsy battery replacement. At this level of kit the performance appears to be quite close so other factors have an influence that might be trivial when taken alone.
   
  Thanks to everyone for sharing their impressions of the 627.  I live in a small town in rural NSW Australia and have no opportunity to listen to kit, your contributions on this forum are greatly appreciated.
   
  When the 627X arrives I'll post my impressions. It'll be interesting as the F111/DX100 combo is excellent as it is. I'm just hoping for that little bit more...


----------



## audionewbi

I am sure you will enjoy the portaphile during those amazing nights in the country side Australia. I have a few friends and relatives who have listened to 627 and they were incredibly impressed by it. They did not consider the 627 as a portable amp simply because of its battery life but they considered it as a clean sounding small sized desktop amp.
   
  I have spoken to people who have owned all the high end amps that they ever was in the market and they were all had nothing but great things to tell me about the 627. I am sure the 627x is as equally good.
   
  Also Cesar has been super responsive with all my inquires.


----------



## smial1966

Guys,
   
  Whilst the original 627 is undoubtedly a superb sounding headphone amplifier, how many users can honestly tolerate 4/5 hours run-time before the battery needs recharging?!? I thought I could. So whilst being utterly beguiled by the 627's sonic ability, I became very frustrated having to recharge it so darned often. Now the revised 627X offers a more satisfactory 10 hours run-time but for a $100 premium. In my opinion the Pico Power sounds virtually as good as the 627, is slightly cheaper, has better build quality and form factor, and will run for 40 hours on a pair of 9 volt batteries. 
   
  I still really enjoy using my 627 at home, plugged into the mains as a bedside amp, but for portable use the Pico Power is unbeatable.
   
  Cheers,
  Andy.


----------



## Omphalopsychite

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Whilst the original 627 is undoubtedly a superb sounding headphone amplifier, how many users can honestly tolerate 4/5 hours run-time before the battery needs recharging?!? I thought I could. So whilst being utterly beguiled by the 627's sonic ability, I became very frustrated having to recharge it so darned often. Now the revised 627X offers a more satisfactory 10 hours run-time but for a $100 premium. In my opinion the Pico Power sounds virtually as good as the 627, is slightly cheaper, has better build quality and form factor, and will run for 40 hours on a pair of 9 volt batteries.
> 
> ...


 
   
  For me the 627X will be a bedside amp plugged into mains so all is good. When I'm travelling I'm happy with my Cowon J3.


----------



## audionewbi

The new one(627x) has a much better battery life than the original one. For me 4 hours is enough, it just enough for one coffee session.
   
  Truth be toldI do not consider anything of the size of portable amp as it is not something anyone is going to comfortably put in their bag and listen to music, there is just too much hassle to change track. *What amps like portaphile are designed for is to give you desktop performance with the option of not been tied down to your table. *
   
  At the end what it comes down to is sound which I am sure it will do just fine.
    
  Quote:


smial1966 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Whilst the original 627 is undoubtedly a superb sounding headphone amplifier, how many users can honestly tolerate 4/5 hours run-time before the battery needs recharging?!? I thought I could. So whilst being utterly beguiled by the 627's sonic ability, I became very frustrated having to recharge it so darned often. Now the revised 627X offers a more satisfactory 10 hours run-time but for a $100 premium. In my opinion the Pico Power sounds virtually as good as the 627, is slightly cheaper, has better build quality and form factor, and will run for 40 hours on a pair of 9 volt batteries.
> 
> ...


----------



## smial1966

audionewbi,
   
  Surely the original 627 was designed for portable use?!? I just think it's unfortunate that the 627x couldn't retain the footprint of the 627, as 10 hours playtime and smallish form factor would have made it a killer portable amp.
   
  Cheers,
  Andy. 
   
  Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> The new one(627x) has a much better battery life than the original one. For me 4 hours is enough, it just enough for one coffee session.
> 
> Truth be toldI do not consider anything of the size of portable amp as it is not something anyone is going to comfortably put in their bag and listen to music, there is just too much hassle to change track. *What amps like portaphile are designed for is to give you desktop performance with the option of not been tied down to your table. *
> 
> At the end what it comes down to is sound which I am sure it will do just fine.


----------



## powpun

Hi Cesar

 Today my 627x have problem low gain many noise sound imbalance and high gain no sound , pls help advise I'm need to send to repair , contact me pass e-mail powpun@gmail.com

Pls help

powpun


----------



## Pappucho

Hi Powpun, sorry to hear about the problem you are having.    Please visit my website and use the "contact" information to send me any email.  I will be more than happy to take care of any issues you may have if you need to send me the amplifier. 
   
  Moderators, please delete this post if it breaks any rules.


----------



## Aero Dynamik

Quote: 





powpun said:


> Hi Cesar
> 
> Today my 627x have problem low gain many noise sound imbalance and high gain no sound , pls help advise I'm need to send to repair , contact me pass e-mail powpun@gmail.com
> 
> ...


 
  Are you sure you have a problem? My 627X starts to behave very oddly (exactly the way you describe it) some 5 minutes or so before the battery is depleted.
   
  I've tried the 627X for a while now with my "iPod Classic + CLAS -dB + 627X + FitEar ToGo 334/AKG K3003"-rig and it sounds better than my two other AMPs (TTVJ Slim, ALO Rx-MK3-B). The soundstage is wider and deeper, the bass has a bit more authority but is still very well controlled, the separation and individual characteristics of instruments is more defined, and most importantly it is virtually (99.5 %) black with the _*extremely*_ _*sensitive*_ (and I repeat), _*extremely*_ _*sensitive*_ FitEar ToGo 334. In comparison the ALO Rx-MK3-B is a "hissing hell".
   
  I'm not sure I'm perfectly happy with every little detail of this AMP (I'm still evaluating). For one thing, I'm beginning to suspect that I don't get the 10 hours of run-time, but it remains to be seen.
   
  So do I recommend it? Hard to say! It depends on who you are and what you demand. The enhancements I've described above are to me subtle, very subtle. The iPod Touch 4G sounds exceptionally well on its own too and is black (with the FitEar ToGo 334 the iPod Classic hisses somewhat and the hard drive engine can be heard), and I wouldn't be surprised if many would prefer or at least be perfectly happy with its sound characteristics with TOTL IEMs. Perhaps full size (power hungry) headphones are a different story, but that remains to be seen (and tested by me).


----------



## powpun

pappucho said:


> Hi Powpun, sorry to hear about the problem you are having.    Please visit my website and use the "contact" information to send me any email.  I will be more than happy to take care of any issues you may have if you need to send me the amplifier.
> 
> Moderators, please delete this post if it breaks any rules.


 Thank you Cesar , next time I will contact pass " contact us " on your web site , first time I'm don't know way to contact.
Thank you agian for you help

Powpun


----------



## powpun

aero dynamik said:


> Are you sure you have a problem? My 627X starts to behave very oddly (exactly the way you describe it) some 5 minutes or so before the battery is depleted.
> 
> I've tried the 627X for a while now with my "iPod Classic + CLAS -dB + 627X + FitEar ToGo 334/AKG K3003"-rig and it sounds better than my two other AMPs (TTVJ Slim, ALO Rx-MK3-B). The soundstage is wider and deeper, the bass has a bit more authority but is still very well controlled, the separation and individual characteristics of instruments is more defined, and most importantly it is virtually (99.5 %) black with the [COLOR=FF0000]_*extremely*_[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF0000]_*sensitive*_[/COLOR] (and I repeat), [COLOR=FF0000]_*extremely*_[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF0000]_*sensitive*_[/COLOR] FitEar ToGo 334. In comparison the ALO Rx-MK3-B is a "hissing hell".
> 
> ...


 Yes , I'm sure this problem , I'm happy on my 627x but yesterday I'm found that issue , I will send to Cesar for Checking.
 Thank you for your advise.

Powpun


----------



## audionewbi

My 627x arrived, first thing first I thought it will be large this thing is smaller than my O2 which pairs nicely with my AK120. I will let the unit play for 200 hours and will make my final impression than.
  One thing I have noticed is that 627x performance is linked to its signal input. If it is low you will find yourself passed the 12 oclock dial. 
   
  This thing is on the margin of transportable and in my book it is portable.


----------



## fumanchu

Hi,

 congrats... I got mine a few weeks ago and think its great!

I've been paying attention to the Tera and AK threads to get an idea of where to set the source volume and perhaps I'm hoping to get your opinion as well. 

As far as size and power go, the 627x is overkill for my 1964ears Quad CIEMs, yet works great at the lower gain setting. Still, I am excited to get some "Residential" sized cans for when I'm not traveling.

Size wise the 627x is fine for sitting long stretches and has twice the battery I need most of the time. I take it on international flights and it is a fine size for sitting. I pocket it in a jacket and I carries great with Tera on the back.

It does get warm in a pocket I might add... Not that it bothers me, but I guess the thought crossed my mind whether I should be making an effort to keep it aired for cooling.


----------



## audionewbi

If you can get your hand on a pair of ES10 the pairing with 627x is just flawless. Truth be told all those years of using amps which now comparing to 627x sound compressed requires me get used to this incredibly opened and dynamic and natural sound of 627x.
   
  Perhaps the only annoying thing that I have found (which becomes unoticable when playing music and it is only present when using the AC adaptor) is the inferences we get.


----------



## zachchen1996

This amp looks like it might be a great upgrade to my uha-6s mkii, does anyone know how it compares to similarly priced amps such as the RSA intruder?


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> This amp looks like it might be a great upgrade to my uha-6s mkii, does anyone know how it compares to similarly priced amps such as the RSA intruder?


 
  We shouldnt really compare single ended with balance amps. What makes those amps special is their balance feature, based on various reviews all those amps could not compete in single ended format against the 627 (the reviews included SR71B not the intruder).
   
  The size of things thing is very fair compared to what it offers, I will take some photo against other well know products. It is certainly on the almost transportable side however sizewise it is smaller than O2 in with with having the same depth and length.


----------



## Omphalopsychite

My new 627X arrived this morning and it was really nice for an hour or two, but then it died, no sound at all, nada...waiting to hear from Cesar.
   
  Oh well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  O.


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





omphalopsychite said:


> My new 627X arrived this morning and it was really nice for an hour or two, but then it died, no sound at all, nada...waiting to hear from Cesar.
> 
> Oh well
> 
> ...


 
  Mine sounded weird a little and I left it charged for whole day, now loving it. Have you check if the battery is charged fully?


----------



## Omphalopsychite

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> Mine sounded weird a little and I left it charged for whole day, not loving it. Have you check if the battery is charged fully?


 
   
  Thanks for the response.
   
  I don't know how to check if the battery is fully charged.  I'll leave it on the charger for a few hours to see if it makes a difference, but I don't see what difference the battery charge would make. Especially when running it while plugged into the charger.  The LED on the power switch does illuminate,  just no sound at all...


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





omphalopsychite said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> I don't know how to check if the battery is fully charged.  I'll leave it on the charger for a few hours to see if it makes a difference, but I don't see what difference the battery charge would make. Especially when running it while plugged into the charger.  The LED on the power switch does illuminate,  just no sound at all...


 
  From what I understood the adaptor is only there to charge the battery, you always need to rely on the battery for the power supply even when you have your amp plugged in. While the amp is plug in it will discharge and discharge on the go. Therefore starting off with a fully charge is essential. Just leave it over night charging and have it off that should work.
   
  I hope in future revision Cesar modifies his amp so it does not rely on the battery when it is plugged in.
   
  PS:had a typo on my previous port, i meant "now loving it". 
   
  portaphile has incredibly dynamic sound and it is open and natural.


----------



## xnuthecaveman

I'm currently using an iPad 4 USB adapter (5.2v 2.4A) to charge while using my original 627. So far, I didn't experience any problems and it somehow remedied my problem with the amp dying out while using it plugged.

Others might want to give that shot


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





xnuthecaveman said:


> I'm currently using an iPad 4 USB adapter (5.2v 2.4A) to charge while using my original 627. So far, I didn't experience any problems and it somehow remedied my problem with the amp dying out while using it plugged.
> 
> Others might want to give that shot


 
  where did you buy your USB to center positive cable?


----------



## Omphalopsychite

Thanks for the replies audionewbi  and xnuthecaveman.  Cesar has emailed me and I'll pursue the solution with him.  He mentioned the red light on the back of the amp (I didn't even know it was there!) which should be lit but it isn't. 
   
  Thanks again for your help!
   
  O.


----------



## fumanchu

Hey folks,

In the past I've spoken with designers of some really nice audio equipment, and one in particular was very specific in providing clean power to the amp. It seems to me that once translated to Portaphilia off any sort that this would be best fulfilled by filling the battery Andersen unplugging it during use. The unplugging may be unnecessary, but consider that big daddy home systems could have paid way more that our entire portable setups (as well as the car we drive it around in) and in many cases its just a matter of remembering.

Please note that I'm NOT a battery expert, yet have studied battery technology for a multitude of reasons, and there is another important point...

As we all have rechargeable EVERYTHING these days, there is confusion regarding -- "How to take care of my rechargeable thingy"... One will hear conflicting advice on the matter, and it does make a difference. In speaking with a designer for the energy systems aboard the International Space Station, he was emphatic that LiPo batteries are best kept fully charged except when using, only used to HALF their potential except very occasionally, and recharged as soon as practical. And then, as if he weren't bossy enough, he added that in most cases it's best to take them off the charger if you're going to let it sit there for more than a few days, but this was kind of a finer point.

Note that this means whereverwe have batteries, we could actually manage them better for longer life..... In the case of my Portaphile I hope to get a minimum of 300 charges from 50% to full, and another 1000 from 25% up if I follow this plan. Essentially twice as long as someone who only recharges when they need to.

The thing is... Your battery advising professionals will tell you opposite to this, and I could even explain why they tell you this because they have their reasons and they mean well. 

I'm going with the rocket scientist's explanation....


----------



## xnuthecaveman

audionewbi said:


> where did you buy your USB to center positive cable?




Got it from amazon 
http://www.amazon.com/BiXPower-Power-Cable-Popular-Connector/dp/B006MWXZM0/


----------



## fumanchu

Umm, 

About the Red Light....

Hmmm. I don't have one either, regardless of whether charging or just playing.

Is there really supposed to be one?


----------



## Poimandres

Yes. It is on the back of the amp while charging. Plug it in and turn the lights off at night and you will see it.


----------



## fumanchu

Thanks for the advice. I had tried looking when it was full and could not see it. I'm guessing that it is a charging indicator which goes out once full.

This baby sounds really good and I'm needing some hungrier can than my CIEMs to really get get use around the home. Need closed type for isolation. $250-$350... So considering Mad Dogs. Any other recommends?


----------



## xnuthecaveman

DT1350 or DT770 A/E  but I still suggest auditioning them first


----------



## fumanchu

Thanks! I already find that amping the CIEMs makes them shine, even though the Tera is already sufficient. With your suggestions in mind, I'm hoping to have a home setup that sounds great and is more easily up on and removed... I'll be looking where you just pointed!


----------



## audionewbi

Portaphile strength is given your gears great dynamic.


----------



## tnmike1

Quote: 





fumanchu said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> In the past I've spoken with designers of some really nice audio equipment, and one in particular was very specific in providing clean power to the amp. It seems to me that once translated to Portaphilia off any sort that this would be best fulfilled by filling the battery Andersen unplugging it during use. The unplugging may be unnecessary, but consider that big daddy home systems could have paid way more that our entire portable setups (as well as the car we drive it around in) and in many cases its just a matter of remembering.
> 
> ...


 
  Six or so years ago when Cesar first introduced the Portaphile, then the Portaphile Maxxed ( which I still own and dearly love) there were huge discussions on batteries and battery life.  One member (Romanee) posted the benefits of LiPo batteries from Thomas Distributing as being among the best.  In my old Maxxeed, my batteries get about eight hours per charge.  You may want to search the forums for additional information, but this does go back sic or so years ago


----------



## Aero Dynamik

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  x2! I had some strange sound behaviour in the beginning, then left it charging for almost a full 24h. After that it has been working perfectly and I'm sure I now get my 10h of run time after each charge.


----------



## audionewbi

200+ hours passed and I can say that this amp is smooth, dynamic and super detailed! Loving its addictive yet not distracting sound nature. 

 So what I would like to see in future revision:

 *Inclusion of ODAC;* Perhaps make it to match ipod touch length and therefore give yourself more room to add other stuff like a DAC. DAC and 627x complement each other greatly. I find ODAC very dynamic and adding it to a dynamic amp really leaves no room for improvement in terms of sound. With a longer case it should be possible to fit the ODAC in without a problem.
 *True PSU usage: *As much as I am a fan of clean power but completely relying on the internal battery will reduce the battery life. It would be great to see in future revision to only run on the PSU when it is connected instead of relying on battery and charging it contionously (something that O2 does.
 *RMF coating: *I've noticed that when the when I have the 627x plugged in it will produce noise if I touch the casing. 
 Further reduction of hiss: I consider this as a bonus as the unit as is is quiet silent but there is an audible hiss that increases with volume increase. 
  
  Beside this three there is nothing significantly wrong with this amp and I believe with the above modification this will become truly the best single ended amp in the market. And no Lisa III is not portable at all. 
   
   
  Side note: I have noticed that 627x relaxes the bass and sub-bass which can be an issue for some. For example when I used the AK120 as a source feeding the 627x I lost a nice bit of bass quantity on my CK100PRO but as soon as I plugged in the CK100PRO to the AK120 it became obvious that the 627x was reducing the bass quantity. 
  In general 627x gives more dynamic to the sound, tops becomes smoother and midrange becomes the key player where as the low end are present but play secondary role compared to the mid-range.
   
  Is this a bad thing? Well for those who listen on short interval it can be as those folks like to get a quick high on music but for those who like to listen for long hours the change makes for a much easier listening session with what is safe to say a zero sound fatigue from 627x behalf.


----------



## Poimandres

X2 on the ODAC. I gave mine to Cesar awhile back, hopefully he will find a way to implement it.


----------



## lescanadiens

Kindly ask if it is possible to use portable power bank to charge the amp while listening?

Kinda like the 627 size and look but other than the 4 hours playing time, i read somewhere that the bass is much better with 627x?

If the sound is the same and one can use portable powerbank to charge the amp while listening, i'll consider to get the regular 627.

Thanks


----------



## audionewbi

ODAC+627x >>>>>AK120
  DD socket 1+627x>=AK120
  ODAC+627x>DD socket 1+627x
  ODAC+627x>AK120+627x
   
  ODAC is made to be paired with 627x!


----------



## zachchen1996

audionewbi said:


> ODAC+627x >>>>>AK120
> DD socket 1+627x>=AK120
> ODAC+627x>DD socket 1+627x
> ODAC+627x>AK120+627x
> ...




Curious to know about

ODAC+627x vs DX100+627x vs HM901+627x


----------



## audionewbi

HM901 is a tricky one as it utilizes an amp board which uses opa627. My guess is that hm901+upgrades board should give you a sound better than ODAC+627x simply because (ofcourse assuming the dual mono dac is designed perfectly) hm-901 uses a dual mono dac from sabre which is a higher level dac chip compared the one used in odac. 
   
  Also while we are at it ODAC+MHd-Q7 sounds is on the same line of the 627x+ODAC. MHd-Q7 is one amazing sounding amp with one critical fault which is its constant 2 db hissing.


----------



## zachchen1996

has anyone ever tried op-amp rolling with the 627?


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> has anyone ever tried op-amp rolling with the 627?


 
  Not possible and really no point. Many people purchase 627 because of the opamp used in it. It is hard to design something that brings opa627 perfectly. 
   
  to my ears 627 is as close as a solid state can get to a tube amp sound.


----------



## lescanadiens

Any impressions regarding 627 vs 627x?

Thanks


----------



## zachchen1996

lescanadiens said:


> Any impressions regarding 627 vs 627x?
> 
> Thanks




I pm'd Cesar about this but he hasn't responded yet.


----------



## Omphalopsychite

My 627x arrived this morning and I've been listening to my DX100/F111 rig with and without the 627x. I love the sound of the DX100/F111 kit,  I got the 627x mainly out of curiosity rather than any deficiency of the DX100.  
   
  My first impression was there wasn't a significant difference, but as I listened to a wider variety of music the differences were readily apparent. Mostly they were not dramatic but none the less significant.
   
  The first thing I noticed was it sounded as if I had moved from a seat 1/3 way back from the orchestra to one up much closer.  The sound was overall clearer, better defined. Next I noticed an extension of the bass and also treble.
   
  On keyboard music (Soler harpsichord sonata, Albeniz/Iberia) there was an increased clarity of the playing of each hand.  There seemed to be more space around each note and the notes sounded fuller.  This is music that I'm very familiar with and really enjoy the interplay of the two lines.  The DX100/F111 is excellent in this regard but the 627x provides a noticeable increase in clarity that I found very enjoyable.
   
  I was really surprised when I tried Led Zeppelin - "How Many More Times". I find the mastering annoying with the spotlighting, excessive separation, and other gimmicks but still love the music. The percussion was so much louder and with more attack that it was almost too loud for me. The F111's aren't noted for deep bass, but with the added extension of the 627x it's more than adequate for me. 
   
  I'm not sure but I don't feel the 627x emphasizes the bass, it just extents it and controls it better so one can hear more of what's there. I didn't notice anything amiss on any music I listened to other than the Zep. 
   
  FWIW,
   
  O.


----------



## zachchen1996

omphalopsychite said:


> My 627x arrived this morning and I've been listening to my DX100/F111 rig with and without the 627x. I love the sound of the DX100/F111 kit,  I got the 627x mainly out of curiosity rather than any deficiency of the DX100.
> 
> My first impression was there wasn't a significant difference, but as I listened to a wider variety of music the differences were readily apparent. Mostly they were not dramatic but none the less significant.
> 
> ...




Sounds good! Can you post more 627x impressions after you've burned them in for a few days? Thanks for the impressions, very helpful!


----------



## Omphalopsychite

I've spent several hours listening primarily to classical music, mostly orchestral.
   
  To my ear, the FitEar F111 paired with the DX100 is truly exceptional with chamber music, but richly textured orchestral music isn't reproduced to quite the same level.  But with the 627x in the mix it's a different story.
   
  With the 627x the F111's exceptional clarity is enhanced and the voices of the intruments are richer and seem more accurate. This along with the closer presentation gives the instruments more space and individuality.  As a result the orchestral colours are more vivid and the textures are more distinct.  The extension of the base really makes a difference too.  It's never out of place but provides an element of solidity that I didn't realize was missing.
   
  I found myself listening to various works just for the orchestral colour and beauty of the sounds. On good recordings I felt immersed in the beautiful sound.Things like 'Pictures at an Exhibition', and Kodaly's  'Dances of Marosszék'.  The several Mahler works I listened to really benefited from the increased clarity and added bass.  The enhancements to timbre were also revealing. The opening passage of the 3rd movement of Symphony No 1 (Frère Jacques/Funeral March) took on a sinister, almost grotesque quality that was chilling.  The subtle enhancements to orchestral colour really adds to the emotional content of the works.
   
  I don't listen to much rock, just classic rock like CSN,  The Doors,  Zeppelin, etc.  Although the sound was enhanced, the mixing on many of those works is exposed even more and the experience wasn't anywhere near as positive as when listening to well-recorded classical music.
   
  As classical music is my main interest this suits me just fine. I'm was very impressed by the DX100/F111 combo but the addition of the 627x has taken the sound to a new level that is even more engaging and enjoyable.


----------



## zachchen1996

omphalopsychite said:


> I've spent several hours listening primarily to classical music, mostly orchestral.
> 
> To my ear, the FitEar F111 paired with the DX100 is truly exceptional with chamber music, but richly textured orchestral music isn't reproduced to quite the same level.  But with the 627x in the mix it's a different story.
> 
> ...




Sounds promising, might just have to get one for myself, I wonder why this amp isn't more popular?


----------



## Omphalopsychite

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> Sounds promising, might just have to get one for myself, I wonder why this amp isn't more popular?


 
   
  My guess is the 627 was hindered by the short battery life; the 627x largely rectifies that but at a cost of size and weight. It's really not a portable amp.  Also the appearence won't win any design awards, it's almost an 'industrial' look. Little things like the power switch being too close to the volume knob are a bit annoying and it just doesn't have the look and feel of a top-end portable audio product to me. Also the 627x has only been available for a short time and Cesar just hasn't been able to build that many and it's at the expensive end of the price spectrum.
   
  However, the 627x is capable of producing some truly exceptional sound when matched up with the right gear and source material. The design aesthetics aren't that important to me,  for me it's all about the sound.


----------



## zachchen1996

omphalopsychite said:


> My guess is the 627 was hindered by the short battery life; the 627x largely rectifies that but at a cost of size and weight. It's really not a portable amp.  Also the appearence won't win any design awards, it's almost an 'industrial' look. Little things like the power switch being too close to the volume knob are a bit annoying and it just doesn't have the look and feel of a top-end portable audio product to me. Also the 627x has only been available for a short time and Cesar just hasn't been able to build that many.
> 
> However, the 627x is capable of producing some truly exceptional sound when matched up with the right gear and source material. The design aesthetics aren't that important to me,  for me it's all about the sound.




Would you say this is the best sounding portable amp you have ever heard?


----------



## audionewbi

Thanks for the review omapha, i am going to try the combo albeit I will use the AK120 and report back. 627x is incredibly dynamic and smooth, sometimes I find that it is a little too much for some of my dynamic gears. 
  
  I love how it pairs with ODAC.


----------



## lescanadiens

I am itchy to try either 627 or 627x.
So far can't really decide since i want to know how much improvement is 627x. Especially the bass region.


----------



## Omphalopsychite

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> Would you say this is the best sounding portable amp you have ever heard?


 
   
  Absolutely Definately yes! However other than my DX100 it's the only portable amp I have heard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  However I do have experience with some high end audio. My last rig was a Marantz CD94/CDA94 combo with Stax earspeakers.  The sound was exceptional as one would expect for almost $4000 worth of kit. 
   
  Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> Thanks for the review omapha, i am going to try the combo albeit I will use the AK120 and report back. 627x is incredibly dynamic and smooth, sometimes I find that it is a little too much for some of my dynamic gears.
> 
> I love how it pairs with ODAC.


 
   
  Look forward to hearing your impressions.


----------



## smial1966

Definitely opt for the 627x as four hours of sonic loveliness from the 627 just isn't enough and will leave you craving much more!
   
  Andy.
   
  Quote: 





lescanadiens said:


> I am itchy to try either 627 or 627x.
> So far can't really decide since i want to know how much improvement is 627x. Especially the bass region.


----------



## lescanadiens

Hi Andy,

How do you compare 627 vs Pico Power?
Just wondering your impressions.

Thanks



smial1966 said:


> Definitely opt for the 627x as four hours of sonic loveliness from the 627 just isn't enough and will leave you craving much more!
> 
> Andy.


----------



## zachchen1996

omphalopsychite said:


> Absolutely Definately yes! However other than my DX100 it's the only portable amp I have heard.    However I do have experience with some high end audio. My last rig was a Marantz CD94/CDA94 combo with Stax earspeakers.  The sound was exceptional as one would expect for almost $4000 worth of kit.
> 
> 
> Look forward to hearing your impressions.





hahaha, I think I will just have to take a leap of faith and get a hm901 to pair with 627x and hope for the best!


----------



## audionewbi

zachchen1996 said:


> hahaha, I think I will just have to take a leap of faith and get a hm901 to pair with 627x and hope for the best!


Mh901 has its own amp card which implements 627 operational , just thought to let you know.


----------



## Omphalopsychite

In my impressions of the 627x I haven't talked about soundstage. That's because it's somewhat probelmatic for me.
   
  The DX100  presents an excellant soundstage. However to me, the soundstage is largely dependant on the recording and mixing.
   
  I don't listen to much rock, but when I do listen to much of the classic rock I do listen to, often the 'soundstage' is the bass guitar on one channel, the lead guitar on the other and the vocal & percussion somewhere in between. The 627x just tells it like it is which results in one guitar in each ear. It's so artificial that one can hardly call it a 'soundstage'. It's annoying to me, I can't imaging that I am listening to an ensemble performing. It's just so sonically disjointed that it's not pleasant to listen to.
   
  I have even run across one classical piece which is a wonderful performance but the mixing introduces an artificial right/left emphasis which is very distracting. If this kind of artificiality is there the DX100/627x combo unmasks it unmercifaly.  The DX100/627x just tells it like it is, it's not always a pretty story.
   
  When one ignores such artificial presentations a very different scenario emerges.
   
  As mentioned before, I listen primarily to classical music.  I feel I am very fortunate to have stumbled acrossed the FitEar F111 which embodies what I enjoy about classical music.
   
  I feel that the DX100/x627/F111 rig has a synergy which suits my inclinations exceptionally well.
   
  I'm not sure I can analyze the relative merits of the soundstage of the DX100 and the DX100/627x in meaningful descriptive terms.
   
  The bottom line is that the DX100/627x soundstage is significantly more engaging to me. I can more readily immerse myself in the sound and imagine myself sitting up close to the orchestra. On some pieces a particular motif is presented by different sections of the orchestra in sequence. It's just delightful to hear the sound move from one section of the sound-field to another across the sound stage.
   
  The greater clarity, accuracy, and richness of the DX100/627x adds a dimension to the sound that transcends any attempt at detailed analysis of the soundstage.
   
  Naturally YMMV.
   
  FWIW,
   
  O.


----------



## upstateguy

I've been meaning to write about this for a while now.....
   
  I reviewed the original 627 a while back and compared it to the O2 and the Portaphile V2 Maxxed.
   
  The test set up was all portable/transportable equipment, running from AC, except the headphones which are my T-1s.
   

 Dell Vostro 3700 laptop, Windows 7, WASAPI (USB audio DAC) (not shown)
   
  From right to left:
   

   
   

 Pico USB DAC -- Regardless of it's diminutive size, I've found this DAC to be every bit the equivalent of more expensive desk top DACs
   

 Original Portaphile V2 Maxxed -- my ultimate favorite, go to, Portable amp. bar none.
   

 nwavguy's Objective 2 -- another really good sounding amp, designed by specifications (you guys know the story)
   

 The new Portaphile 627
   
  Running through the amps that night I found it hard to hear any big differences.... but I decided to live with them for a while and see how things settled in.   I have always found that I develop preferences for certain combinations.  My basis for comparison is my go to  rig, a North Star DAC, GS-1 and T-1 headphones.
   
  It should be noted that, unlike in the picture,  when I volume balanced, all the volume controls were at similar positions.
   
  My initial feeling was that the O2 had more resolution than either Portaphile.  That said, it needs 2 9 volt batteries and is the largest of the offerings and with 2 9V batteries the heaviest.
   
  The new Portaphile 627:
   
  I don't care for built in rechargeable lithium battery (even though everyone is using them).  Give me a regular 9V that I can get in any supermarket in the US and I'm a happy man. 
   
  The original Portaphile is only marginally thicker but it's much smaller and lighter than the 627 and I think the play times are similar, depending which rechargeable 9V you're using.
   
  After the amps have been on for an hour or so the new Portaphile 627 was warm to the touch.  The O2 was ice cold and the V2 Maxxed  wasn't warm but it's not as ice cold as the O2.
   
  The reason I'm writing this today is that I'm listening to the Pico dac and the Portaphile V2 Maxxed with my T-1s and am simply bowled over by the sound.  Since getting the O2, it has been my regular *trans*portable amp and I was under the impression that it had slightly more resolution than the V2 Maxxed.  I don't think this is the case any longer.  The only change I made to the V2 before listening today was to change the internal dip switch from high gain to low gain, which is still way more than I need for the 600 ohm T1s, and Wow, the V2 Maxxed sounds almost too good. 
   
  Of course, the first thing I did was to get out the O2 to to compare them again.
   

   
  OK, now lets get them volume balanced.  Again, it is very hard to tell them apart but after listening, the V2 Maxxed sounds truer to the sound of real instruments, (or more pleasing to my ears), than the O2.  And after listening for a while, there is no doubt that I prefer the sound of the V2 Maxxed over the O2.  This really doesn't surprise me because I have always been a fan of the V2 Maxxed.  It is simply the best sounding *portable* sized amp I have ever listened to.
   
  Regarding the 627 implementation:
   
  Along the way I have accumulated a couple of M^3 amps.  One is the single cased version with an internal power supply and the other is the 2 cased model.  I have experimented with all the usual op amps and for what it's worth, I have settled on a 637/627 combination for my 2 cased M^3.  Even though Ti Kan showed me, in an e-mail exchange, that the difference between my 637/627s and my 8610s was a -45dB, I still prefer the 637/627s over the 8610s in the real world of listening.  As an aside, I find the M^3 with the 637/627 to have the same pleasing sound signature as my Woo 3 with a Cetron power tube and two JAN Philips 6922s. 
   
  What I like and what I don't like:
   
  I don't like lithium batteries, I much prefer rechargeable 9Vs because in a pinch, if you go through all your rechargeables, you can get regular 9Vs everywhere.
   
  I don't like the size and weight of the O2.  It is only Transportable.
   
  I like the sound of 637/627s in my M^3, so if you like 627s, the new Portaphile is the way to go.
   
  I like the size, weight, and sound of the 8610s in the V2 Maxxed, and the fact that it takes readily obtainable 9Vs is such a plus and it's so easy to have an extra 9V around that the 5 hr play time has never been a problem.
   
  We've had a lot of blackouts up here in the northeast and what do you do when your internal lithium battery dies?  With a nice supply of precharged  rechargeable 9Vs and a pack of 9Vs from the supermarket, I was able to weather the storm using the FM radio feature in my Sansa Fuze and 2 Sansa Clips. ( the coiled cable acted like an antennae enabling me to pull in stations from NYC, 50 miles away.)
   

   
  YMMV, mine does all the time, but this is how it sounds today....


----------



## xnuthecaveman

Thanks for nice review, but I suggest renaming some of them e.g.
   
  "The original Portaphile" --> Portaphile V2 Maxxed or just V2 Maxxed, 
"new Portaphile 627"  --> Portaphile 627
   
  since there is the newer Portaphile 627*X*
   




   
  as for the batteries, maybe this would help


----------



## audionewbi

The thing with 627x is once you get used to the sound it is really hard to move away from it. On the other hand for those who wish to have a sound similar to 627x but with cheaper price tag and removal battery I highly recommend ortofon MHd-Q7. It is great for dynamic based IEM and headphone and not so great with sensitive BA IEM due to hissing but it shares a lot of sound with the portaphile. Its treble can be considered marginally harsh but it sounds so good for its current price tag.


----------



## jelt2359

poimandres said:


> It's funny I asked the same question to Cesar awhile back and this was the response that I received.
> 
> " Here is the feedback I've received from the one I have out for review. "
> 
> ...




I went back and forth on 627x vs regular and finally decided based on the smaller form factor, cheaper price, and mike's response to my q&a on headfonia saying he preferred the Tubey mids + airiness of the original to the better bass of the X. 

According to Cesar only the pot and battery have been changed in the X though, so it's interesting they sound different. 

Cesar confirmed also that I can use a USB to 2.1mm plug to charge this on the go. Has anyone tried this? Where can you find this cable?


----------



## audionewbi

Arts of sound, that is what headfonia is about.


----------



## xnuthecaveman

jelt2359 said:


> I went back and forth on 627x vs regular and finally decided based on the smaller form factor, cheaper price, and mike's response to my q&a on headfonia saying he preferred the Tubey mids + airiness of the original to the better bass of the X.
> 
> According to Cesar only the pot and battery have been changed in the X though, so it's interesting they sound different.
> 
> Cesar confirmed also that I can use a USB to 2.1mm plug to charge this on the go. Has anyone tried this? Where can you find this cable?



 
 The type of potentiometer do affect the sound  as for the USB to 2.1mm - http://www.amazon.com/BiXPower-Power-Cable- Popular-Connector /dp/B006MWXZM0/ ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid= 1356519417&sr=1-3&keywords=usb+to+dc


----------



## audionewbi

I did not know that we could charge this via such cable, it would be really good if Cesar himself started selling such accessories and also get a change to test them.


----------



## jelt2359

Quote: 





xnuthecaveman said:


> The type of potentiometer do affect the sound as for the USB to 2.1mm - http://www.amazon.com/BiXPower-Power-Cable-Popular-Connector /dp/B006MWXZM0/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1356519417&sr=1-3&keywords=usb+to+dc


 
  Yeah, but apparently not everyone thinks the X is better despite the more expensive pot..


----------



## upstateguy

Wondering if there is any possibility of another run of the 9 volt Portaphile V2 Maxxed....  Maybe with an O2 dac board inside...


----------



## audionewbi

Or maybe OPA 637 or muses02 amps?


----------



## Omphalopsychite

Quote: 





jelt2359 said:


> Yeah, but apparently not everyone thinks the X is better despite the more expensive pot..


 
   
  Yeah, but apparently you haven't listened to both of them and can't describe why the 627 is better.  And, yeah, you haven't cited sources for your contention that not everyone thinks the X is better...
   
  Just sayin...


----------



## jelt2359

Quote: 





omphalopsychite said:


> Yeah, but apparently you haven't listened to both of them and can't describe why the 627 is better.  And, yeah, you haven't cited sources for your contention that not everyone thinks the X is better...
> 
> Just sayin...


 
   
  This is what Cesar told me in an email:
   
  "[size=11.818181991577148px]Hi Jason, they do have a different sound signature and this mainly from the use of a different potentiometer.  The 627X is using a TDK 2CP-601.  This is a higher end potentiometer than the one used in the 627 which uses a high quality Alps potentiometer.  Some people who have heard both amplifiers have preferred the 627X but others have preferred the 627.  Other than this change, and the use of a larger battery, the entire amplifier sections are identical.  Unfortunately, there isn't enough people out there yet with both amplifiers to offer much feedback on the differences.  Thanks again and let me know if you have any other questions.  I will look forward to hearing back from you."[/size]
   
  This is what Mike from Headfonia told me in their Q&A page:
   
[size=11.5pt]"The original 627 has a mid centric sound with a beautiful tubey midrange and an extremely spacious soundstage. The 627X has a more flat sound with better low bass reproduction. The sound of both are quite different from the HM901 I listened to in Tokyo and I still prefer the original 627 for driving the HE-500 and HE-6."[/size]
   
[size=11.5pt]And when I clarified if he preferred the 627 or the 627X, he said:[/size]
   
"I still like the 627 original better."
   
Hope this helps! Regardless, going by Mike's comments I'd prefer spacious soundstage and tubey midrange to flat + better low bass.


----------



## audionewbi

I am loving F111 and 627x pairing. With the right gear 627x is heavenly. It is super smoooooooooth!


----------



## jelt2359

Frankly I would expect the differences to be minimal. After hearing from Cesar that I can use a portable USB battery on-the-go to recharge the 627 (which I carry anyway for my iPhone), I signed up for that.


----------



## Omphalopsychite

Thanks* jelt2359* for the elucidation.  I have a DX100/627X combo and find the low bass which Mike describes a significant improvement over the DX100 by itself and just right for my taste. I'm not a bass head, I listen primarily to classical music and found the DX100 somewhat lacking in that regard.
   
   
  Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> I am loving F111 and 627x pairing. With the right gear 627x is heavenly. It is super smoooooooooth!


 
   
  Me too!


----------



## audionewbi

omphalopsychite said:


> Me too!


are you happy about your f111 Stock cable?


----------



## Omphalopsychite

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> are you happy about your f111 Stock cable?


 
   
  Yes I am, but I have nothing to compare it to.  I've kept an eye out for peoples experiences with other cables for the F111 but haven't seen anything to convince me that another cable would be a clear upgrade.


----------



## badgerbimmer

Just joined the Portaphile 627x club. Unit arrived yesterday - thank you Cesar!
   
  I did a quick a/b with my current portable amp the RS P51 Mustang. Source gear is a 7th generation ipod classic running into into a Cypherlabs Algorythm Solo R. Headphones used on high gain Ultrasone Pro900 and AKG K701.Low gain  IEM is the Visonic GR001.
   
  First let me say that the P51 is a great little amp. Amazing performance and battery life in a tiny package. In addition the P51 is years old and quite burned in, the 627x is new out of the box. That said the 627x is better in every regard. Better more tightly controlled bass, wide and deeper sound stage, more clearly articulated mids and highs, no muddiness in complex passages and finally more musical. The 627x is a great amp for those willing to travel with a bigger load. I will continue to bring the P51 with me as a back up for he 627x's shorter battery life, however the 627x will be my go to amp. Can't wait to see how the sound resolves as the amp burns in.
   
  By the way doing the a/b, a/b/c really demonstrates how good the GR001s really are. What a fantastic bargin!!


----------



## smial1966

Congratulations badgerbimmer, I've no doubt that you'll enjoy your 627x for years to come. My 627x should be arriving next week and I can't wait. 
   
  Cheers,
  Andy.
   
  Quote: 





badgerbimmer said:


> Just joined the Portaphile 627x club. Unit arrived yesterday - thank you Cesar!
> 
> I did a quick a/b with my current portable amp the RS P51 Mustang. Source gear is a 7th generation ipod classic running into into a Cypherlabs Algorythm Solo R. Headphones used on high gain Ultrasone Pro900 and AKG K701.Low gain  IEM is the Visonic GR001.
> 
> ...


----------



## audionewbi

627x paired with brighter sources/IEM will give the best match up. I incredibly enjoy how it pairs with DD socket 1. I like it more than the AK120 if ignoring size factor.


----------



## audionewbi

I can conform a perfect synergy with CK100PRO and F111. While the amp works great on already a very balanced sounding F111 it provides the midrange boost on what is very transparent, detailed and slightly V shaped sounding CK100PRO. 
   
  I prefer Ck100pro sound a lot more than T5- which cost now 3 times more than Ck100pro.
   
  I can't say I like the pairing with T5p, I need to make my mine on it but for now F111, ER4S and CK100Pro  all sound great with most improvement on Ck100pro and reference headphone sound from F111 and in case of er4s the sound is not changed as much and remains in its own amazing status as is.


----------



## jelt2359

Just got these. Does anyone else have to turn the knob twice to turn on the unit?

They sound great, a definite upgrade from my hm901's balanced card. Like average_joe I feel this is the best bass I've ever heard in a portable amp (and I don't mean quantity- rather the impact, the details and the quality), and the airiness and soundstage is also quite special. The treble is also very energetic while mids remain prominent (important for the vocal music I like). Also the separation, clarity and detail is top notch- I'm hearing new details to my Favourite test songs, songs ive probably heard thousands of times before.


----------



## xnuthecaveman

Quote: 





jelt2359 said:


> Just got these. Does anyone else have to turn the knob twice to turn on the unit?


 
   
  Yes, you need to turn knob twice to turn on - to jump start the voltage booster circuit. 
   
  Surprisingly, my 627 (not 627x) does not need to be turned twice, Lucky me?


----------



## jelt2359

Maybe u have a defective one then lol. How about the charger? Mine also takes a while to light that red light..


----------



## xnuthecaveman

Quote: 





jelt2359 said:


> Maybe u have a defective one then lol. How about the charger? Mine also takes a while to light that red light..


 
   
  maybe ) I do have phasing noise when I use any beyerdynamic hp for the first 30 secs at 10 o'clock at low gain.
   
  mine lights up quickly. The battery in my portaphile is screwed on unlike the standard soldered in. 
   
  still sounds great paired with my DX100


----------



## zachchen1996

Hopefully I can get a a 627x to compare to my incoming wagnus bialbero epsilon s. Many who own the wagnus also state that it has the best bass of any portable so will look forward to see which one is really the best


----------



## jelt2359

That would be awesome!


----------



## avid2010

Quote: 





aero dynamik said:


> I've tried the 627X for a while now with my "iPod Classic + CLAS -dB + 627X + FitEar ToGo 334/AKG K3003"-rig and it sounds better than my two other AMPs (TTVJ Slim, ALO Rx-MK3-B). The soundstage is wider and deeper, the bass has a bit more authority but is still very well controlled, the separation and individual characteristics of instruments is more defined, and most importantly it is virtually (99.5 %) black with the _*extremely*_ _*sensitive*_ (and I repeat), _*extremely*_ _*sensitive*_ FitEar ToGo 334. In comparison the ALO Rx-MK3-B is a "hissing hell".


 
   
  Hi guys, is there anyone who have the portaphile 627/x and the RX-Mk3B or SR-71B and compared the performance with the balanced function of the latter 2 amps?
   
  To Aero Dynamik: was your above comparison using the single-ended or balanced mode of the Mk3b? 
   
  The reason I am asking is I have the Clas -db/SR-71B fully balanced in/out and am seeking to try out a different amp. I have been reading rave reviews of amps like this portaphile, the Bialbero Epsilon S, etc. But I can't seem to find any comparison to the balanced operation of the Mk3b or the Sr71B.
   
  Just a light hearted comment here, does anyone notice that with each new amp debut, it seems the feedback from users usually are: better separation, wider soundstage, etc in comparison to the previous generation amps. By now it would seem the latest amps have a soundstage the size of a basketball court or stadium compared to amps from 7-10 years ago     These are just my thoughts when reading the reviews in general, not only in this thread, nothing personal.


----------



## jelt2359

Quote: 





avid2010 said:


> Hi guys, is there anyone who have the portaphile 627/x and the RX-Mk3B or SR-71B and compared the performance with the balanced function of the latter 2 amps?
> 
> To Aero Dynamik: was your above comparison using the single-ended or balanced mode of the Mk3b?
> 
> ...


 
   
  I can't see why they would compare only to single-ended, because that's not the reason people buy these amps.
   
  Better separation and wider soundstage is not always better in my mind, and I also look for other things (lush mids, energetic treble, impactful bass, extension, clarity).


----------



## avid2010

1. I meant to reach out to those who bought the Mk3b or SR-71B and have been using it fully balanced in/out, and have recently bought a 'latest and greatest' single-ended portable amp.
   
  2. I do understand that some who bought these amps (Mk3B, SR71B) might only want to use it single-ended, though I have to wonder why they would buy them in the first place if "that is not the reason why people buy these amps"  (Of course some of these users might be planning to go balanced with the amps in the future)
   
  3. Of course separation and wider soundstage are not the only considerations. I was just using this as an example of an observation of the ever 'increasing soundstage' in a new amp review over an older amp  Please don't take this as a rant, it is just an observation of what I am reading in a lot of reviews.
   
  I will be glad if amps like the Portaphile 627/x perform better than a fully balanced Mk3B or SR-71B. Thats the whole point of my post, I'm looking to buy an amp that does that, but so far the reviews are only with single-ended conditions.


----------



## jelt2359

I prefer my portaphile, single-ended, to my protector and hm801/901 (I have both), balanced. 

That being said, synergy is critical. The portaphile does best with mid-centric phones with good bass, further highlighting everything in that combination. This is the opa627 sound I know and love.


----------



## audionewbi

To my ears 627x sounds best with brighter gears. It sort of balances things out. For example Ex-1000 and 627x is quiet a joyful experience, just thinking about it makes me want to go upstairs and grab those two gears and listen to it. 
   
  Having said that I do not think 627x is an amp that will rule all the IEM/CIEM out there. No it does not lack power, it has alot of it, once again it comes down to synergy.


----------



## jelt2359

audionewbi said:


> To my ears 627x sounds best with brighter gears. It sort of balances things out. For example Ex-1000 and 627x is quiet a joyful experience, just thinking about it makes me want to go upstairs and grab those two gears and listen to it.
> 
> Having said that I do not think 627x is an amp that will rule all the IEM/CIEM out there. No it does not lack power, it has alot of it, once again it comes down to synergy.




That it definitely does because of its mid centric sound with strong impactful bass. Now imagine you had an iem with a similar signature (as I do with my shure se846). 

It's a match made in heaven


----------



## audionewbi

jelt2359 said:


> That it definitely does because of its mid centric sound with strong impactful bass. Now imagine you had an iem with a similar signature (as I do with my shure se846).
> 
> It's a match made in heaven


 
 SE846 is on my list for sure, I am waiting for earsonic to update their product line. Having you saying how good it pairs wih 627x makes is a very good thing


----------



## Haidar

Has anyone compared the Decware Zen Head with the 627x?


----------



## rudi0504

Can anyone tell me about the SQ different between Portaphile 627 vs 627 x?

Thx


----------



## jelt2359

rudi0504 said:


> Can anyone tell me about the SQ different between Portaphile 627 vs 627 x?
> 
> Thx




Cesar himself says they sound different. According to mike from headfonia the 627 has a more Tubey lush midrange and the 627x has a harder hitting bass. 

He prefers the former.


----------



## rudi0504

jelt2359 said:


> Cesar himself says they sound different. According to mike from headfonia the 627 has a more Tubey lush midrange and the 627x has a harder hitting bass.
> 
> He prefers the former.




Thank you for your help


----------



## TC91

Has anyone had trouble dealing with Cesar at all?  I had received a defective amp (static/noise on low gain only, not high gain) and it has been an absolute chore to get any kind of response from him - usually he never replies to an email (even after a full week) unless I send him a second one to remind him, but he'd say his phone didn't send out the reply. 
  
 Also, he said he'd put screw on terminals for the battery originally but he shipped the amp with a soldered connection instead.  I did manage to get to the point where I was able to send back my defective amp for him to look at it and he last said he'd send me an email with the tracking number and also refund my shipping cost to him due to him not putting in the screw on terminals as promised, but that was well over a week ago and so far he has not been replying to any questions or emails at all, so essentially I am out over $600 for nothing but wasted time...


----------



## badgerbimmer

Cesar has been easy to work with. Sometime it takes a bit for him to get back but he always has. I assume he builds amps in his spare time (don't know this for sure but assume it to be the case) thus I am sure he gets busy.


----------



## audionewbi

No problem on my behalf but you got to understand that he is a one man army but he will deal with problems I can almost guaranty that. Considering how long this amp and its variation has been for sale finally we get to see one effective amp in the market. That is a decent track record if you ask me.


----------



## Pappucho

tc91 said:


> Has anyone had trouble dealing with Cesar at all?  I had received a defective amp (static/noise on low gain only, not high gain) and it has been an absolute chore to get any kind of response from him - usually he never replies to an email (even after a full week) unless I send him a second one to remind him, but he'd say his phone didn't send out the reply.


 
  
 Sorry about that, been a little busier lately than usual.  Repaired amp is on it's way back to you and an email has been sent.  Happy listening!


----------



## TC91

After exchanging a couple emails with Cesar regarding my post earlier, I did not mention that I had asked him to lower the gain levels on the amplifier to 1x/5x (I initially asked him before buying the amp but he was not sure, and told me to send the amp back later when he had it figured out).  He just told me that he was able to get it down to 1.66x/3x, and did not charge me for the custom request, which is appreciated.


----------



## audionewbi

I knew all would be sorted out. I just hope Mr Ceasr gets some free time for some other amp designs 
  
 F111,EX-1000+627x =ergasm.


----------



## fumanchu

Since i travel and live out of my suitcase so much, i wondered if anyone might recommend a small pair of light speakers which could be powered by my 627x. Im figuring that if the nice amp can power my MadDogs it could fill a hotel room with efficient speakers easily. Ideas anyone?


----------



## smial1966

I have found the diminutive foxL range of portable speakers to be very good, as they're compact, sound pretty decent and can play loud if necessary. I use the non Bluetooth version as a travel speaker, it sounds remarkably good from the headphone out of my Zune using a Cardas mini to mini cable.

Website link - http://store.soundmatters.com/foxl-intro.html

Cheers,
Andy.



fumanchu said:


> Since i travel and live out of my suitcase so much, i wondered if anyone might recommend a small pair of light speakers which could be powered by my 627x. Im figuring that if the nice amp can power my MadDogs it could fill a hotel room with efficient speakers easily. Ideas anyone?


----------



## fumanchu

Thanks Smial1966... 

This may be a great, solution although i was thinking about how to utilize the clear amp power of the 627x. What i do like about your suggestion is the combined bluetooth function. If this has a speaker out 1/8" jack, then i could connect it with my home Sonos system and detach for travel. Ill need to give this some thought...


----------



## rudi0504

This evening I have the chance to hear 2 Portaphile amps 627 Ori bad 627 X

627 

Source : Ibasso DX 50
Amp : Portaphile 627 Ori 
Iems : Earsonic SM 64 v1
Headphone : LCD 2 rev 3
Cable : Oyaide mini to mini 




627 X

Source : Ak 120 
Amp : Potaphile 627 X
Iems : Earsonic SM 64 v1
Cable : Oyaide mini to mini


----------



## IAmSoCheap

rudi0504 said:


> This evening I have the chance to hear 2 Portaphile amps 627 Ori bad 627 X
> 
> 627
> 
> ...


 
  
 What do you think about these 2 amps?


----------



## Compassionator

Ditto.  Rudi, you are most likely the only person in the world who has both the Wagnus Epsilon and the Portaphile 627 and 627x.  So, how do they compare against each other?


----------



## rudi0504

iamsocheap said:


> What do you think about these 2 amps?




627 is more clarity compare to 627 x , overall more clarity 
627 x is more warm and analog SQ with very good detail 




compassionator said:


> Ditto.  Rudi, you are most likely the only person in the world who has both the Wagnus Epsilon and the Portaphile 627 and 627x.  So, how do they compare against each other?




Thank you 

These 2 Portaphile Amps 627 and 627 x are belong to my friends , they are not mine 

If you like the clarity , detail , very good bass impact than Wagnus Epsilon S is the right ones for you 
Niote : Wagnus Epsilon S is excellent for iems and low impedance headphones

Portaphile amps has more power can drive high impedance headphone too.

My IMO


----------



## audionewbi

Anyone with HFI 780 I urge you to pair it with 627x, I have not heard anything scale up this much with proper amping. I avoided the HF-780 after their nasty scratchy treble, paired with 627x. 
  
 Worth a try, I know i am liking it more than the t5p which cost 10x more than it.


----------



## Aero Dynamik

avid2010 said:


> aero dynamik said:
> 
> 
> > I've tried the 627X for a while now with my "iPod Classic + CLAS -dB + 627X + FitEar ToGo 334/AKG K3003"-rig and it sounds better than my two other AMPs (TTVJ Slim, ALO Rx-MK3-B). The soundstage is wider and deeper, the bass has a bit more authority but is still very well controlled, the separation and individual characteristics of instruments is more defined, and most importantly it is virtually (99.5 %) black with the _*extremely*_ _*sensitive*_ (and I repeat), _*extremely*_ _*sensitive*_ FitEar ToGo 334. In comparison the ALO Rx-MK3-B is a "hissing hell".
> ...


 
 Balanced mode, and I feel the 627X (single ended mode) is the better AMP. Actually, balanced doesn't do anything for me, and I tried to start a thread about it here, but the response was practically nonexistent.
  
 Well, in my case it might have been imagination, but in comparison to my iPod Touch generation 4 (which I think I was comparing to with out mentioning it), I feel it's a fact. Right now my appreciation of the 627X boils down to its ability to tame some of the edges that I hear when listening to not so great  pop/rock recordings with my otherwise absolute favorite headphone (any type) the AKG K3003. Also, more than anything I appreciate the mids of the 627X, especially female voices through the AKG K3003. Very realistic, organic feeling.
  
 I should add that in general I find the effect of separate AMP/DACs to minimal and for me not really worth the money. Guess I just don't have those "golden ears", and to some extent I always seem to regret my purchases of gear, except for headphones. I guess an AMP can be a good thing for those hard to drive full size headphone 300 Ohm or more, but for sensitive IEMs I really can't recommend a separate AMP.


----------



## Aero Dynamik

audionewbi said:


> *To my ears 627x sounds best with brighter gears. It sort of balances things out.* For example Ex-1000 and 627x is quiet a joyful experience, just thinking about it makes me want to go upstairs and grab those two gears and listen to it.
> 
> Having said that I do not think 627x is an amp that will rule all the IEM/CIEM out there. No it does not lack power, it has alot of it, once again it comes down to synergy.


 
 X2! Believe that's what I was trying to express in my previous post.


----------



## Toe Tag

Does the Portaphile 627 work with digital USB OTG output from Android phones, as discussed in this thread? http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs
  
 OK nevermind. Its just an amp. Doesn't have a DAC.


----------



## cocolinho

Hey,
 just to say that if an EU head-fier is looking to buy this great amp, I might sell mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/699138/ic-portaphile-627x


----------



## skyd171

I have the 627 and the 627x. I find myself preferring the 627x because of the massive soundstage and equality of presentation across lows mids and highs. I find the 627 to have really great mids, as previously mentioned by many. They are super smooth with high resolution and a more upfront presentation than on the 627x. There are many who pref the 627 over the 627x for this reason. However, doing an A/B test between the two, I don't think the 627x has worse mids, it's just that the presentation is not as midcentric as the 627.
  
 The 627 manages to sound more realistic because of the upfront nature of the mids: as they're recessed on the gen2  the immersion isn't as intimate. But the 627x has that soundstage, so it's a different kind of immersion being achieved, which i prefer.
 Cesar upgraded the potentiometer in the gen 2, and it really does sound like a big brother amp to the gen 1. After A/Bing for about 8 hours, I consistently end up switching back to the 627x for extended sessions. 
  
 system:
 MOG 320kbps streaming service > ifi mercury usb > ifi iUSB > ifi gemini > ifi iPurifier > ODAC >Audioquest Victoria 3.5 to RCA > ifi iTube > audioquest victoria 3.5 to RCA > 627x > headphone lounge silver occ custom cables on shure se846's.


----------



## ph58

Hi , i want to ask Pappucho a few question , i have just bought a second hand Portaphile 627x , but the sellers apparently have lost the invoice bill , so i want to know if there is graved on the amplifier a serial numbers ? If there is , can you trace for the Invoice bill ? And how many years of warranty that you do for the 627x . Thank you very much .       PS : my English is very bad , i am in France , i hope you can understand me .


----------



## audionewbi

Perhaps such matters are best discussed in a private message?


----------



## ph58

OK , PM then , thanks


----------



## Pappucho

ph58 said:


> Hi , i want to ask Pappucho a few question , i have just bought a second hand Portaphile 627x , but the sellers apparently have lost the invoice bill , so i want to know if there is graved on the amplifier a serial numbers ? If there is , can you trace for the Invoice bill ? And how many years of warranty that you do for the 627x . Thank you very much .       PS : my English is very bad , i am in France , i hope you can understand me .


 
 Officially there's a two year parts and labor warranty, you just cover the shipping.  Unofficially I will still fix it as long as I'm alive and you cover the shipping!  Shoot me a PM with the buyer's name and we can discuss it there.  Thanks!


----------



## ph58

Thank's Papucho for the reply , I have just received the 627x , i have a few question : How can i do to charge , i must turn to on ? and how can i know when the battery is full ? Apart from that , i am very happy , the sound quality is EXCELLENT . Talking about the invoice bill and the warranty , i am the third owner , i am asking to the second to give me the name of the first one . When i have his name i'll send you a PM . Thank you .  best regards


----------



## smial1966

Being a 627x owner I can help answer some of your questions... To charge ensure that the amp is turned off and use the included charger Wallwart. There is a tiny pinprick red light on the rear of the 627x that is illuminated when charging, it goes out when the amp is fully charged. 




ph58 said:


> Thank's Papucho for the reply , I have just received the 627x , i have a few question : How can i do to charge , i must turn to on ? and how can i know when the battery is full ? Apart from that , i am very happy , the sound quality is EXCELLENT . Talking about the invoice bill and the warranty , i am the third owner , i am asking to the second to give me the name of the first one . When i have his name i'll send you a PM . Thank you .  best regards


----------



## audionewbi

At the back there is a dim led that turns on when charging is in progress and turns off when charging is completed.


----------



## ph58

Thank you so much to all of you , i know now how to charge ! . The SQ of this 627x is really amazing , it give a new dimension to my Ibasso DX50 . Thank you .


----------



## ph58

Oh i forget, can i turn to on and listening when it is in charge ?


----------



## audionewbi

Sure, but sometimes you might her some noises depending on your powerline.

with 627x you get a nice sounding gear with great after sale support.


----------



## ph58

The low gain on my 627x is weak , is it normal ? the amp is paired with my Ibasso DX50 , the headphone : Denon AH-D7100


----------



## PCWar

I easily pair my original 627 with the HD800 at low gain, normal listening at 6 o'clock volume knob. I don't think the D7100 are more difficult to drive.


----------



## ph58

pcwar said:


> I easily pair my original 627 with the HD800 at low gain, normal listening at 6 o'clock volume knob. I don't think the D7100 are more difficult to drive.


 

 What is your player ? I think that come to my DX50 .


----------



## ph58

It's the DX50 , on my Hifiman HM801 , that's totally different in low gain setting ,volume knob at 4 .5 o'clock ;the sound is very loud .


----------



## PCWar

I use it with a Dacport LX that by default is set at max volume (no vol control)


----------



## xnuthecaveman

you should set the volume of the DX50 to 245~255 when using the LO


----------



## ph58

I doubt now that the LO of the DX50 is not a true LO , because the internal amp can control it .


----------



## xnuthecaveman

ph58 said:


> I doubt now that the LO of the DX50 is not a true LO , because the internal amp can control it .


 
 it's no doubt a LO. The output control is controlled by the DAC
  
 the explanation is found at the DX50 thread, The level control is good IMO, I pair my 627 to the DX100. If I set the LO to 255 it gets too loud even adjusting the 627 as fine as I can. so you can get finer control, which is good for IEMs. 
  
 I believe the sweet spot of the 627 is at 10-11 o'clock, so I just adjust the LO output of the DX100. Same case with the DX50.
  
 *don't worry lowering the LO, it is bit-perfect at any level


----------



## ph58

OK , thank's xnuthecaveman , the more i listen to this amp , the more ilke it , it have a huge, incredible soundstage , love it !


----------



## ph58

I am searching (where to buy) for rubber bands that is enough large to attach the 627x on my DX50 or Hifiman HM801 , thanks in advance .


----------



## xnuthecaveman

I suggest to use 3M dual lock, either low profile, or the standard one if you plan to use microsd to sd converter to allow the use of 128gb Sd cards 

By the way, can you post pictures of your DX50 / 627x rig?_


----------



## ph58

OK thanks for the 3m dual lock. , i don't have pictures of my DX50 , but you can have a lot from the net .


----------



## Mimouille

Did anyone see that a Portaphile 627 micro was coming out? A 627 in a smaller casing. Has it been mentioned on the thread?


----------



## Mimouille

Besides, anyone compare the 627 to the Vorzamp Pure II?


----------



## audionewbi

mimouille said:


> Did anyone see that a Portaphile 627 micro was coming out? A 627 in a smaller casing. Has it been mentioned on the thread?


 
 Not in this but I did mention it in the other thread. I am still uncertain would the reduction in size mean a compromise in sound? A smaller 627 is truly welcome and the battery hour is just long enough for my trip to and from work but on the other hand the old 627 is not that much larger.


----------



## Mimouille

audionewbi said:


> Not in this but I did mention it in the other thread. I am still uncertain would the reduction in size mean a compromise in sound? A smaller 627 is truly welcome and the battery hour is just long enough for my trip to and from work but on the other hand the old 627 is not that much larger.


Yep, that's where I heard about it


----------



## nazrin313

mimouille said:


> Besides, anyone compare the 627 to the Vorzamp Pure II?




Interested to know as well.. Guess that not alot of people have heard both... Im leaning towards the 627x thou unless someone can say the pure 2 is the better buy


----------



## Mimouille

Well Pure II is smaller and has rave reviews. That is why 627 micro seems interesting.


----------



## fusionramjet

skyd171 said:


> I have the 627 and the 627x. I find myself preferring the 627x because of the massive soundstage and equality of presentation across lows mids and highs. I find the 627 to have really great mids, as previously mentioned by many. They are super smooth with high resolution and a more upfront presentation than on the 627x. There are many who pref the 627 over the 627x for this reason. However, doing an A/B test between the two, I don't think the 627x has worse mids, it's just that the presentation is not as midcentric as the 627.
> 
> The 627 manages to sound more realistic because of the upfront nature of the mids: as they're recessed on the gen2  the immersion isn't as intimate. But the 627x has that soundstage, so it's a different kind of immersion being achieved, which i prefer.
> Cesar upgraded the potentiometer in the gen 2, and it really does sound like a big brother amp to the gen 1. After A/Bing for about 8 hours, I consistently end up switching back to the 627x for extended sessions.
> ...


 

 Could I ask how the bass between the two compare?  I have a 627 and one aspect that I love about it is the (compared to my other amps) impactful, precise, strong bass it delivers.


----------



## Poimandres

There is a sale currently on the 627 and 627x. There is also a 10% Christmas coupon which will bring the cost of a new 627 down to a little over 400. I am not sure if the sale is supposed to be the 10% off however after adding the sale price 627 to my cart and applying the code it was around 417 USD shipped in the US.


----------



## audionewbi

Saw the 627 micro case, that think is tiny, i mean slighlt larger than ipod nano 7g


----------



## Mimouille

audionewbi said:


> Saw the 627 micro case, that think is tiny, i mean slighlt larger than ipod nano 7g


 

 Where did you see it?


----------



## audionewbi

mimouille said:


> Where did you see it?


 it is on his FB page.


----------



## Mimouille

Damn I saw it, it is really small !


----------



## DigitalFreak

Link to the Facebook page please


----------



## ph58

After you , what are the best DAP to paired with the 627x ? , thanks in advance


----------



## pekingduck

Very interested in the Micro but USD $60 for international shipping is way too much..


----------



## nazrin313

pekingduck said:


> Very interested in the Micro but USD $60 for international shipping is way too much..


 
 yeap, this actually stopped me on my tracks lol...almost pulled the trigger a few days ago...


----------



## Pappucho

nazrin313 said:


> yeap, this actually stopped me on my tracks lol...almost pulled the trigger a few days ago...




That's through fedex which I admit is pretty expensive. If you prefer shipping though USPS which is a little cheaper just send me an email through the website. Thanks!


----------



## nazrin313

pappucho said:


> That's through fedex which I admit is pretty expensive. If you prefer shipping though USPS which is a little cheaper just send me an email through the website. Thanks!


 
  WOW thanks....I will definitely do that..but sadly my portaphile money is gone this month...had to buy some other stuff for the house...I will take your offer soon enough thou..thanks a bunch


----------



## monoboy

Hey everyone,
  
 I ordered my Portaphile 627 just a little over a month ago, and yesterday a very special package arrived...
  

  
  
 As you can see it looks fantastic! and not as big as you'd think, the extra battery life is worth a little thickness.
  
 It sounds amazing when paired with my iPod 5 Classic & Sennheiser ie 800's....stereo image is like...WOW...overall it carries a warm sound signature which is pleasing and natural.
  
 I'd like to thank Cesar for building me this   I recommend his products to anyone looking to buy a portable amp.


----------



## audionewbi

Pairs great with ie800. Also that is 627x


----------



## nazrin313

monoboy said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I ordered my Portaphile 627 just a little over a month ago, and yesterday a very special package arrived...
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Nice, I wish to own the 627x one day..hopefully soon...can you post more pics of it? IMHO it looks damn huge. Why I say this is, if I acquire it, I will pair it with my IHIFI960 which is massive too..So, potential super brick rig and may not be portable..


----------



## monoboy

audionewbi said:


> Pairs great with ie800. Also that is 627x


 
 Yea sounds amazing together! absolutely right 627x 
  


nazrin313 said:


> Nice, I wish to own the 627x one day..hopefully soon...can you post more pics of it? IMHO it looks damn huge. Why I say this is, if I acquire it, I will pair it with my IHIFI960 which is massive too..So, potential super brick rig and may not be portable..


 
  
 Hey sure I have taken a few more pictures, it is really not all that big, but I am using an iPod which is a perfect size. I have taken a look at the IHIFI960 you mention & perhaps would be a little too big for a portable setup, however, you may want to consider the original 627.


----------



## nazrin313

monoboy said:


> Yea sounds amazing together! absolutely right 627x
> 
> 
> Hey sure I have taken a few more pictures, it is really not all that big, but I am using an iPod which is a perfect size. I have taken a look at the IHIFI960 you mention & perhaps would be a little too big for a portable setup, however, you may want to consider the original 627.




Love that contrasting yellow band lol... Anyways thanks for the pics.. I was considering the original 627 but 4 hours batt life is a no go for me sadly.. Yeah it would look like the ihifi, 960 and 627x together would be too cumbersome


----------



## Fungus

poimandres said:


> It arrived and is now charging. Hopefully by the time I get back home it will be fully charged. It is quite a bit heavier than the 627 however the build quality is better.


 
 Can you please elaborate on how the built quality of the 627x is better than the original 627. Is it the material used/fit and finish better?


----------



## audionewbi

fungus said:


> Can you please elaborate on how the built quality of the 627x is better than the original 627. Is it the material used/fit and finish better?


 
 The casing is much more solid and also he is using a much higher end volume knob which some believe to change the sound. The unit feels very sturdy. 
  
 My only negative comment is that the screws on mine have rusted a little but I got the early models.


----------



## smial1966

I have a `nude' non-anodized chassis 627x and the bare aluminium looks great. Cesar is also a good guy to deal with and replies to emails promptly. Oh and the 627x sounds truly glorious. 
  




  
 Quote:


fungus said:


> Can you please elaborate on how the built quality of the 627x is better than the original 627. Is it the material used/fit and finish better?


----------



## Fungus

audionewbi said:


> The casing is much more solid and also he is using a much higher end volume knob which some believe to change the sound. The unit feels very sturdy.
> 
> My only negative comment is that the screws on mine have rusted a little but I got the early models.


 
 But the 627 case is still made of metal, just not as heavy duty and sturdy right?


----------



## Superdrag81

monoboy said:


> Yea sounds amazing together! absolutely right 627x
> 
> 
> Hey sure I have taken a few more pictures, it is really not all that big, but I am using an iPod which is a perfect size. I have taken a look at the IHIFI960 you mention & perhaps would be a little too big for a portable setup, however, you may want to consider the original 627.


 
 Killer setup man, i like it!


----------



## Fungus

skyd171 said:


> I have the 627 and the 627x. I find myself preferring the 627x because of the massive soundstage and equality of presentation across lows mids and highs. I find the 627 to have really great mids, as previously mentioned by many. They are super smooth with high resolution and a more upfront presentation than on the 627x. There are many who pref the 627 over the 627x for this reason. However, doing an A/B test between the two, I don't think the 627x has worse mids, it's just that the presentation is not as midcentric as the 627.
> 
> The 627 manages to sound more realistic because of the upfront nature of the mids: as they're recessed on the gen2  the immersion isn't as intimate. But the 627x has that soundstage, so it's a different kind of immersion being achieved, which i prefer.
> Cesar upgraded the potentiometer in the gen 2, and it really does sound like a big brother amp to the gen 1. After A/Bing for about 8 hours, I consistently end up switching back to the 627x for extended sessions.
> ...


 
 Are you looking to sell the 627? If so, send me a pm.


----------



## BucketInABucket

Cesar seems to be offering a new version of the 627, namely the 627 micro. He's also offering to upgrade to the MUSES01 op-amp for $50, but I have no idea what that will do to the sound.
  
 EDIT:
  
 I'm also torn between ordering the 627x or the 627 Micro. Decisions decisions!


----------



## BucketInABucket

Right, preordered the 627 Micro. It's currently on sale for $100 off its original price ($399 down from $499) due to the preorder period so I eventually couldn't resist, exacerbated by the fact that the 627X's sale ended and it returned to $599.


----------



## xnuthecaveman

did you get the 627 or MUSE01?


----------



## BucketInABucket

The 627, since I desired a tube-like sound and already have the glacier.


----------



## tf1216

I e-mailed Cesar on Monday with no reply back yet.  Is the e-mail address correct when clicking on "Send us an Email" near the bottom right of the screen?


----------



## BucketInABucket

tf1216 said:


> I e-mailed Cesar on Monday with no reply back yet.  Is the e-mail address correct when clicking on "Send us an Email" near the bottom right of the screen?


 
 Strange, when I emailed him on Sunday night I got a reply within a few hours and when I bought the Micro he sent me the receipt within a couple hours. Maybe he's been busy recently.


----------



## Pappucho

tf1216 said:


> I e-mailed Cesar on Monday with no reply back yet.  Is the e-mail address correct when clicking on "Send us an Email" near the bottom right of the screen?


 

 Sorry, I thought I responded to all my emails.  Try again and I will keep an eye out for it...
  
 Edit: I just checked and I think I may know who you are. (TF matches an email address I received on Monday)  I just resent the email I sent earlier.  Please check your spam folder if you didn't get it.


----------



## tf1216

My sincerest apologies for being an alarmist here.  The e-mail was sent into my spam folder (days ago by the way).


----------



## audionewbi

Ceasr has legendary customer service which matches his product.


----------



## Fungus

Here are a few photos of the completed 627 micro units in black!


----------



## audionewbi

And ofcourse I missed the pre-order again. It would be nice to know how the muses01 sounds like, it is about the only portable amp in the market equip with it.


----------



## listen4joy

i have a modest ATHM50 with ipod6th gen with no amp or other gear
 i plan to go into the deep water....
 Fioo X5+ HD800+ Portaphile 627X? will be good combination 
 and also FiooX5+ Unique Melody Mentor/Noble K10 W Widow Toxic Cables+627x?


----------



## BucketInABucket

listen4joy said:


> i have a noble ATHM50 with ipod6th gen with no amp or other gear
> i plan to go into the deep water....
> Fioo X5+ HD800+ Portaphile 627X? will be good combination
> and also FiooX5+ Unique Melody Mentor/Noble K10 W Widow Toxic Cables+627x?


 
 Damn you're jumping quite a few steps!
  
 My advice is to audition the HD800 first and see if you really like it as people usually either like or hate it. Also, the FiiO has a warm-ish sound signature and might not pair too well with the 627X's already warm-ish sound, so wait until the DX90 comes out and then see if you can compare the two. Chances the DX90 will be better though.
  
 Don't have any knowledge of CIEMs so can't help you there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 EDIT: Also, yay!


----------



## tf1216

listen4joy said:


> i have a modest ATHM50 with ipod6th gen with no amp or other gear
> i plan to go into the deep water....
> Fioo X5+ HD800+ Portaphile 627X? will be good combination
> and also FiooX5+ Unique Melody Mentor/Noble K10 W Widow Toxic Cables+627x?


 
 I just learned my Portaphile MICRO should arrive tomorrow.  I only use CIEMs so I will let you know how it performs against the JH3A.


----------



## veuxtres

I love the size and the weight.


----------



## nazrin313

veuxtres said:


> I love the size and the weight.


 
 Just that? whatabout the sonics?


----------



## Fungus

veuxtres said:


> I love the size and the weight.


 
 Is this the muse version? So how does it sound?


----------



## veuxtres

yea is the muse01 edition
Sry, i just got it for few hours ago and tried only about 30 mins and batt gone flat lol.
Cant really comment on it yet.

Anyway, For the 1st 30 mins i tried vs the sr71a i feel that actually sr71a feels fuller, specially bass impact is almost a level above (fuller maybe due to the bass and low frequency ).

But if other than that, i think 627 micro wins everything ( by alittle bit)
soundstage wider saperation better, smoother and clean. Not full as sr71a but not thin. Vocal feels more comfortable. 

using ak120+tg334 alo sxc 22 ic cable.

i will still prefer sr71a when listen R&B and bassy music.

This just my 30 min experience. It will be different after burn in.
Please dont take it serious yet, because 30 min is really not enough to comment it

im actually very curious how does it compare with the non muse01 version ,627 and 627x
too bad i think no ppl own all at the same time lol.


----------



## Fungus

veuxtres said:


> yea is the muse01 edition
> Sry, i just got it for few hours ago and tried only about 30 mins and batt gone flat lol.
> Cant really comment on it yet.
> 
> ...


 
 Cool, looking forward to the rest of your impression. It looks a lot bigger than I expected, similar in size to the sr-71a. I ordered the stock 627 and should arrive next week!


----------



## veuxtres

the real life size is slightly shorter than ak120 but slightly wider


----------



## Fungus

veuxtres said:


> yea is the muse01 edition
> Sry, i just got it for few hours ago and tried only about 30 mins and batt gone flat lol.
> Cant really comment on it yet.
> 
> ...


 
 Can you hear any background hiss or channel unbalance (low volume) using iems?


----------



## veuxtres

I did hear very very slight hiss while no music playing,

I didnt notice any channel unbalance at my listening level atleast.

But theres a problem which is The amp will not work if you charging the ak120 and the amp at the same time with a same pc ( which i only tried both usb just side by side each other) or a same multi usb charger.
It will produce only very heavy noise and no music at all after u start playing the dap
Im not sure this problem happens to all usb charging amp or not.


----------



## Fungus

Most laptop only provides 0.5A of current using through the USB. From what I've been told, the amp requires at least 1A current so needs two usb ports to charge.  
  
 So there is channel unbalance below listening level huh, damn. 
  
If the hiss is only audible when the dap is playing, it may not be the amp but part of actual recording which is good.


----------



## Sasaki

I got my Portaphile Micro Muses01 version.
I hooked it up with RWAK120-B(via singled ended). This combo sounds remarkably good.
Even though it is just out of box, I swapped back and forth with my previous Portaphile 627. This is not a formal audition but I felt Muses01 version is even better to bring out the subtle detail representation of RWAK120-B. Muses01 version is awesome.
At first I thought the Muses version would be dry and analytical but I feel the sound signature is not so far from 627 version at the moment. 
Anyway these are tentative impressions.
Earphone plug has been also improved, I think this is now same to QuickStep.


----------



## veuxtres

fungus said:


> Most laptop only provides 0.5A of current using through the USB. From what I've been told, the amp requires at least 1A current so needs two usb ports to charge.
> 
> So there is channel unbalance below listening level huh, damn.
> 
> If the hiss is only audible when the dap is playing, it may not be the amp but part of actual recording which is good.




I dont know is there any channel unbalance, atleast i didnt notice any. And i nv try to listen below my listening level.

The hiss is when "no music playing" means i never started to play the dap


----------



## OmsJtmz32

The 627 is great, had it for months , no hissing with ciem/iem or whatsoever. Would love to try the micro with muse01 one day, Im sure it will fantastic. To add on, Cesar's customer service is awesome.


----------



## veuxtres

omsjtmz32 said:


> The 627 is great, had it for months , no hissing with ciem/iem or whatsoever. Would love to try the micro with muse01 one day, Im sure it will fantastic. To add on, Cesar's customer service is awesome.




Agree! I love cesar lol


----------



## Lohb

Anyone had a chance to compare the Portaphile with either RSA F-35 Lightning or long-shot I know given the opamp rolling....iBasso PB2 (LME49990) ?


----------



## Paulo83

By any chance has anyone tried pairing the 627x with rwak100 and hd650? I love my hd650 and am looking for something portable for traveling/work.


----------



## BucketInABucket

Wouldn't exactly call the HD650 portable!


----------



## Paulo83

Ok I'll rephrase to 'more portable' lol. I work away quite a lot staying in hotels, looking for a decent rig to take away, not necessarily thinking walking down the street or on the train lol


----------



## BucketInABucket

Off the top of my head.

Full-size:
MDR-7520, Fidelio L2, Focal Spirit Classic

On-ear:
HD25 ALU, Beyer T51P, Thinksound ON-1.


----------



## Aero Dynamik

paulo83 said:


> By any chance has anyone tried pairing the 627x with rwak100 and hd650? I love my hd650 and am looking for something portable for traveling/work.


 
 Yes, the HD 650 and the 627X match very well, at least in my book. No problem whatsoever driving the 300 Ohm HD 650.


----------



## BucketInABucket

Damn I love the 627 Micro. Drives everything I throw at it to an extremely respectable - even the 2000ohm HD424!


----------



## listen4joy

i wonder how poraphile handle with HD800


----------



## BucketInABucket

listen4joy said:


> i wonder how poraphile handle with HD800


 
 It reportedly even handles the Hifiman HE-6 fairly well. I would assume the HD800 wouldn't be too difficult to drive...how it pairs up is another issue altogether.


----------



## Fungus

Apparently the micro has less headroom than the 627x so it's probably better to stick with the 627x when paring with the HD800.


----------



## Fungus

My micro gets warm very quickly even when it's not in my pocket and just sitting on the table. Is this normal? It's never been to the point that it's hot to touch though I've never tested it on a hot day.


----------



## BucketInABucket

fungus said:


> My micro gets warm very quickly even when it's not in my pocket and just sitting on the table. Is this normal? It's never been to the point that it's hot to touch though I've never tested it on a hot day. I usually place it besides me under the blankets when I'm in bed. The is my primary listening section when I'm at home. I'm not allow to listen to it at other times cos my parents call for me every minute and when I don't answer they get mad and ask me what I'm doing. If they see me with my rig, they start asking me questions lol.


 
 Happens to my amp too. Apparently its business as usual though.


----------



## Aero Dynamik

When my Portaphile627X runs out of juice with my sensitive IEMs (especially the FitEar ToGo! 334) it sounds like a gun being fired just next to my ears. _It is very loud and very scary, hurts my ears and I’m afraid it might damage the drivers of my $1.349 FitEar phone_. I suppose the Portaphile627X may not be designed for such sensitive IEMs, still I enjoy its sound so much and would really like to use it but hardly dare to with my IEMs any longer. Is there anything I can do to eliminate this “gun”, and can it potentially destroy or damage the drivers? Any help or recommendations would be very much appreciated. Thank you!
  
 EDIT: I’m charging it continually after every use when I’m at home, but on the go this is unfortunately not an option. When on the go I want to run it for as long as I can, but as I said I just don’t dare to.


----------



## Fungus

aero dynamik said:


> When my Portaphile627X runs out of juice with my sensitive IEMs (especially the FitEar ToGo! 334) it sounds like a gun being fired just next to my ears. _It is very loud and very scary, hurts my ears and I’m afraid it might damage the drivers of my $1.349 FitEar phone_. I suppose the Portaphile627X may not be designed for such sensitive IEMs, still I enjoy its sound so much and would really like to use it but hardly dare to with my IEMs any longer. Is there anything I can do to eliminate this “gun”, and can it potentially destroy or damage the drivers? Any help or recommendations would be very much appreciated. Thank you!
> 
> EDIT: I’m charging it continually after every use when I’m at home, but on the go this is unfortunately not an option. When on the go I want to run it for as long as I can, but as I said I just don’t dare to.


 
 I have the micro which also has this problem. I actually find turning the amp to be even louder but that can be easily avoided by plugging in headphones after it is switched on. You should be be glad the 627x lasts for 8 hours or more, the micros only for 4.5 hours maximum. Because of this, I carry around a portable battery charger.


----------



## listen4joy

anyone has Hifiman HE-400 and beyerdynamic dt1350 i want a good amp for them
 i consider to buy Schiit Modi+Magni Stack. but this is not portable anyone know if portaphile 627x works better with these headphones and i also need bo buy only one amp that will be portable and home beside 2 ones for home and for street.
  
 thnx for hlep


----------



## BucketInABucket

If this isn't Portaphile appreciation, I don't know what is. A review, yay!


----------



## upstateguy

listen4joy said:


> anyone has Hifiman HE-400 and beyerdynamic dt1350 i want a good amp for them
> i consider to buy Schiit Modi+Magni Stack. but this is not portable anyone know if portaphile 627x works better with these headphones and i also need bo buy only one amp that will be portable and home beside 2 ones for home and for street.
> 
> thnx for hlep


 

 Go for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xtralglactic

Any one compare these with the Just Audio AHA 120's??


----------



## Fungus

Can anybody hear the increase in floor noise with the micro when connected to a power supply. It's very loud to the point that it is importable to listen to any music. I get all kind of loud beeping noises. I've tried charging using the supplied charger, computer usb, external battery pack connected to a power point but to no avail. The only methods that eliminates the noise is charging via the usb from my external battery pack (energizer xp8000) when not charging (battery pack).


----------



## BucketInABucket

fungus said:


> Can anybody hear the increase in floor noise with the micro when connected to a power supply. It's very loud to the point that it is importable to listen to any music. I get all kind of loud beeping noises. I've tried charging using the supplied charger, computer usb, external battery pack connected to a power point but to no avail. The only methods that eliminates the noise is charging via the usb from my external battery pack (energizer xp8000) when not charging (battery pack).


 
 Try getting a USB cable with a ferrite bead and using that. Apparently the ferrite bead helps with EMI you're hearing as you might have a fairly dirty power supply. Here in HK the power supply's fine so I'm not hearing any noise at normal listening levels.


----------



## Fungus

bucketinabucket said:


> Try getting a USB cable with a ferrite bead and using that. Apparently the ferrite bead helps with EMI you're hearing as you might have a fairly dirty power supply. Here in HK the power supply's fine so I'm not hearing any noise at normal listening levels.


 
 I'll give it a try. Is your micro the 627 or muse version? Have you tried turning the volume all the way up and down several times?


----------



## BucketInABucket

fungus said:


> I'll give it a try. Is your micro the 627 or muse version? Have you tried turning the volume all the way up and down several times?


 
 Mine is the 627 version and yea I did all that - I did an entire review on the amp.


----------



## SilverEars

Is this a bad choice for my LCD-2?  Maybe I should go with something stronger?


----------



## BucketInABucket

silverears said:


> Is this a bad choice for my LCD-2?  Maybe I should go with something stronger?


 
 Well, it powers my vintage TDS-5M ortho to my ordinary listening levels at around 1-2 o'clock on the volume pot on low-gain. If you need a portable amp, the 627 should be enough for the LCD-2. However, I strongly suggest getting a desktop amp if possible as portable gears are always a compromise of sound and portability and a desktop amp in a similar price bracket may sound a hell of a lot better in comparison.


----------



## SilverEars

bucketinabucket said:


> Well, it powers my vintage TDS-5M ortho to my ordinary listening levels at around 1-2 o'clock on the volume pot on low-gain. If you need a portable amp, the 627 should be enough for the LCD-2. However, I strongly suggest getting a desktop amp if possible as portable gears are always a compromise of sound and portability and a desktop amp in a similar price bracket may sound a hell of a lot better in comparison.


 
 Thanks.  I'm not looking for portables, looking for destop amps, but people talking about this one alot.  I guess this one will be good for my iems then.


----------



## BucketInABucket

silverears said:


> Thanks.  I'm not looking for portables, looking for destop amps, but people talking about this one alot.  I guess this one will be good for my iems then.


 
 People do say that this amp is comparable to desktop amps, but it's extremely difficult to get the sound quality of a desktop amp in such a small package and Cesar has done well to come this close.


----------



## Fungus

I'm having battery problems with my micro. My battery drains a lot after it is turned off when fully charged and left overnight.


----------



## Pappucho

fungus said:


> I'm having battery problems with my micro. My battery drains a lot after it is turned off when fully charged and left overnight.


 

 Hi Fungus, that's very odd.  The power switch completely disconnects the battery from the circuit so it shouldn't be discharging when you power it off.  If you'd like to ship it to me to get checked out, I'd be more than happy to take a look at it.  Contact me via PM or email me through the website.  Thanks.


----------



## Fungus

pappucho said:


> Hi Fungus, that's very odd.  The power switch completely disconnects the battery from the circuit so it shouldn't be discharging when you power it off.  If you'd like to ship it to me to get checked out, I'd be more than happy to take a look at it.  Contact me via PM or email me through the website.  Thanks.


 
 That's indeed odd. I'll try it out a few more times to see if the problem persists.


----------



## head-hi

Just ordered the group-buy Micro to save $50. If you're on the fence, order by midnight, Chicago time. Save more if more people order. See site for details. I took advantage of PayPal's pay-later offer, also.
  
 Offer is gone.


----------



## ph58

Hi , does some one have pairing the 627X with the Iriver AK100 MKII ? Thanks in advance .


----------



## kazuya95

You want to buy again a 627x?


----------



## tupac0306

Haven't listened to my 627 for a long time... 
  
 Wow...I didn't realize how spacious it was...the soundstage is extremely large...and the treble is so natural and neutral! The focus and decay is amazing!!


----------



## Aero Dynamik

silverears said:


> bucketinabucket said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it powers my vintage TDS-5M ortho to my ordinary listening levels at around 1-2 o'clock on the volume pot on low-gain. If you need a portable amp, the 627 should be enough for the LCD-2. However, I strongly suggest getting a desktop amp if possible as portable gears are always a compromise of sound and portability and a desktop amp in a similar price bracket may sound a hell of a lot better in comparison.
> ...


 
 In that case, may I suggest the OBJECTIVE 2 (+ portable in case of emergency) and the ODAC then? Just magnificent!


----------



## BucketInABucket

aero dynamik said:


> In that case, may I suggest the OBJECTIVE 2 (+ portable in case of emergency) and the ODAC then? Just magnificent!


 
 The O2 is actually rated for less power than the 627 and all of its variants.


----------



## Aero Dynamik

bucketinabucket said:


> aero dynamik said:
> 
> 
> > In that case, may I suggest the OBJECTIVE 2 (+ portable in case of emergency) and the ODAC then? Just magnificent!
> ...


 
 Please bear with me, but what does that mean? I'm not a technical person so please try to explain the way you would to a six year old. Thanks!


----------



## BucketInABucket

aero dynamik said:


> Please bear with me, but what does that mean? I'm not a technical person so please try to explain the way you would to a six year old. Thanks!


 
 Headphones need power so that the drivers in them can produce music. More inefficient and/or higher-impedance headphones require more power to properly control and move the driver to its full potential.
  
 I tried :#


----------



## Aero Dynamik

bucketinabucket said:


> aero dynamik said:
> 
> 
> > Please bear with me, but what does that mean? I'm not a technical person so please try to explain the way you would to a six year old. Thanks!
> ...


 
 You did very well, thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 So, the O2 may not be ideal for, say the 300 Ohm Sennheiser HD 650, but pretty perfect for any low impedance IEM. Well, I just love the sound of the O2. my mini review here.


----------



## autarch1

Has anyone been able to compare the 627x with the Triad Audio L3? I've always regretted selling my L3, but I don't really think I can justify paying the cost to buy a new one so I'm looking for something comparable.


----------



## kazuya95

autarch1 said:


> Has anyone been able to compare the 627x with the Triad Audio L3? I've always regretted selling my L3, but I don't really think I can justify paying the cost to buy a new one so I'm looking for something comparable.




I am also curious between the two portables amps.
The 627/627x is one of the best portable amp for me.
It's pairing very well with Grado headphones.
But not so good with Audeze lcd2 or lcd3, the RX mk3 performs better.


----------



## upstateguy

aero dynamik said:


> You did very well, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 FWIW, the O2 *easily powers* my 300 Ohm Sen 650s, my 300 Ohm Beyer 880s , my 600 Ohm T1s and the harder to drive, but low impedance 701s.... and does it all on low gain.


----------



## BucketInABucket

upstateguy said:


> FWIW, the O2 *easily powers* my 300 Ohm Sen 650s, my 300 Ohm Beyer 880s , my 600 Ohm T1s and the harder to drive, but low impedance 701s.... and does it all on low gain.


 
 I found that it really struggled with orthodynamic headphones. That's what I meant by insufficient power.


----------



## upstateguy

bucketinabucket said:


> I found that it really struggled with orthodynamic headphones. That's what I meant by insufficient power.


 

 When you say struggled, what do you mean?  Couldn't turn it up loud enough, or had to use high gain ??????


----------



## Fungus

Can anybody confirm if the original 627, micro (627) and 627x sounds any different. I've read in a review on the internet that the 627x, besides having a louder volume output than the micro, sounds the same. How about comparing the two to the original 627? Anyone?


----------



## Fungus

Is the volume output on the original 627 and 627x identical?


----------



## BucketInABucket

upstateguy said:


> When you say struggled, what do you mean?  Couldn't turn it up loud enough, or had to use high gain ??????



Had to use high-gain and the orthos just still didn't sound like it was receiving enough power.


----------



## upstateguy

bucketinabucket said:


> Had to use high-gain and the orthos just still didn't sound like it was receiving enough power.


 

 That's interesting.  Were you able to turn them up loud enough?  Which orthos are you speaking about?


----------



## BucketInABucket

upstateguy said:


> That's interesting.  Were you able to turn them up loud enough?  Which orthos are you speaking about?



Think they were loud enough...just. They were the HE-500s but I don't know if it's just me or whether they're truly underpowered compared to when the 627 MICRO was used.


----------



## upstateguy

bucketinabucket said:


> Think they were loud enough...just. They were the HE-500s but I don't know if it's just me or whether they're truly underpowered compared to when the 627 MICRO was used.


 

 Have you been able to compare it to a desk top amp?


----------



## Poimandres

upstateguy said:


> FWIW, the O2 *easily powers* my 300 Ohm Sen 650s, my 300 Ohm Beyer 880s , my 600 Ohm T1s and the harder to drive, but low impedance 701s.... and does it all on low gain.


 

 The O2/ODAC combo is definitely a beast.  I expected it to be bigger.  I don't have either of my ports anymore to compare to however.  I really wish Caesar would come out with 627 dac/amp combo.  If he would through the odac into the 627 I would definitely buy one.  Even if it means putting it back into the original 627 case.  Anyone else?  It is possible that if the demand exists he would consider it.


----------



## BucketInABucket

upstateguy said:


> Have you been able to compare it to a desk top amp?


 
 Yea, the schiit lyr I think it was. The 627 and lyr sounded much closer than the 627 and O2 or lyr and O2 ever did.


----------



## Fungus

My portaphile 627 finally arrived and I've got to say, it looks and feels a lot better than the micro. Resemble an elegant drinking flash, just so elegant! I sure won't miss my micro. From the contoured and smooth metal body to the beautiful coloured portaphile 627 logo on the front faceplate, just stunning. I just love the look of the big 2.5mm power jack and caution info, gives it more industrial look.


----------



## Poimandres

Caesar built a normal 627 for you? Not an X or micro? Or did you buy it used?


----------



## Fungus

poimandres said:


> Caesar built a normal 627 for you? Not an X or micro? Or did you buy it used?


 
 Yes, I requested Cesar to build me the normal 627 to replace my micro which had a fault power booster chip. He had available parts to build me one more.


----------



## Fungus

While the micro and 627 should technically sound the same, the latter to me is the better amp: 
  
 1) Uses a battery regulators which stop automatically when the battery is full and resumes when it's discharged. (my micro kept charging after battery was full and would overheat and shut down when connected for a long time)
 2) No more static noises when charging from the supplied wall charger
 3) Higher volume at the same given volume
 4) Can also be charged from a portable battery charger. I'm using the energizer XP1800 with the provided 2.5 mm adapter to usb cable and works perfectly though a bit tight.  
 5) Much be quality supplied wall charger


----------



## Fungus

Would any like to swap front faceplates? Mine has the silver coloured out/imput jack but prefer the normal black coloured one.
  
 Silver

  
 black


----------



## Fungus

Any normal 672 owners find that the entire circuit board can be easily moved about inside the case.  
 If I wiggle the volume pot side to side, I can feel the entire circuit board shifting places that causes the input/output jack and power port to constantly shift place. Is this normal or is only my circuit board not secured properly.within the case.
 I tired to remove the front faceplate to access the internals but stripped one of the screw heads.


----------



## Poimandres

Cesar is currently running a sale for those interested. The 627 micro and X are both 50 off. Making the price 449 and 549 respectively. Act fast to pick up one of these fabulous amplifiers from one of the best (& IMHO The Best) in the business before the sale is over.


----------



## gyx11

A few questions here.

Would plugging this to my HDP-R10 lineout be beneficial in terms of audible SQ? from what I know, the internal amp in the R10 itself is pretty good

Is the 627x a worthy upgrade not just in terms of SQ, but for sheer price-to-performance ratio? The Pico Slim is the best portable amp that I've had so far, and I'd consider it pretty good value, so I'd be interested in how the 627 measures up.

Am thinking of saving up for either the Micro or X in the near future, so any input is appreciated!


----------



## IAmSoCheap

gyx11 said:


> A few questions here.
> 
> Would plugging this to my HDP-R10 lineout be beneficial in terms of audible SQ? from what I know, the internal amp in the R10 itself is pretty good
> 
> ...




I have tried plugging the 627 to dx100 at a local store, I think the differences are really noticeable.
I don't like the pico slim much personally.


----------



## kazuya95

In my experience, pairing the 627x with the DX100 give a wider,deeper sound stage, more body over all and smooth the sound. It was a real upgrade for the dx100. For the buck i prefere pairing a dx50 or dx90 with the 627x.
It's sure the 627/627x is one of the best portable amp.


----------



## Aero Dynamik

I absolutely adore the sound of the 627X. Still I consider to sell it as I absolutely hate the thump that hits my ears when switched on or off or when the battery runs out of juice. (That is, with my low impedance and highly sensitive IEMs. Drop me a PM if interested).


----------



## Poimandres

That's why you turn the amp on and then plug your iems in.


----------



## BucketInABucket

It's actually not that loud when I use it with my ADH EH-008. Weird as I'd expected it to sound louder.


----------



## Poimandres

My new micro shipped today. This latest build is a testament to the reason that I started this thread, Cesar continues to impress with his customer service.


----------



## kalibur

Does the micro have screw terminals and could I use it while being charged at the same time?


----------



## Poimandres

I don't think that mine does have screw terminals that is. Contact Cesar he is vet accommodating and if it can be done he will do it.


----------



## kalibur

Cesar confirmed he uses a screw type connector for the micro. What a responsive guy to deal with!


----------



## Poimandres

Absolutely, I have tried a lot of amps since my original 627 and 627X and not only are his products by far the best in the business, so is his customer service!


----------



## upstateguy

poimandres said:


> Absolutely, I have tried a lot of amps since my original 627 and 627X and not only are his products by far the best in the business, so is his customer service!


 
  
 +1 
  
 I liked the 627 but my Portaphile V2 Maxxed is still my favorite portable amp.  Small, light weight, 1 user replaceable 9V battery, lots of power to drive 880s, 650s and T1s, great 8610 sound.
  
 Don't under estimate the value of a user replaceable battery. If one battery runs out of power at an inconvenient time, I simply pop in another one and keep going.  Just like my digital camera.


----------



## Poimandres

The micro is too thin for a 9v battery though. I wonder how fast it would eat through them?


----------



## Poimandres

Hark what an incredible site to behold. To say I was shocked by the size of the Portaphile 627 Micro is an understatement.

It is hard to believe that Cesar was able to cram all of the original 627 components into this new micro footprint. Hats off to you my friend, you have really outdone yourself this time. 

If you were the type that only judges a book by the cover you would already be ecstatic. The P627M is truly phenomenal to behold, its classic black matte and it's sleek contours simply outclasses any portable I have owned to date.

As for the sound right out of the gate I am welcomed by the classic 627 sound that I adored.

I have now come full circle after being without my classic 627 and 627X for over a year. It has been a long road and after a lot of ups and downs and a lot of top shelf portables I can say without a shadow of a doubt that IMHO there is nothing out there that even comes close.

I look forward to burning in my new P627M, did I mention that it pairs superbly with the new Stoner Acoustics UD120? More to come. 

Thanks again Cesar for everything!


----------



## head-hi

The UD120 sounds great with the micro627 and HD600. And the HD650 sounds better with the UD120 than the UD110. They seem to brighten up a little from the UD110. It's all good.
  
 The UD120 is impressive. An excellent bargain.
  
 And I agree that the icing on the cake of the Portaphile line is Cesar's real support. He's offered twice to take my units in for a check-see. I just don't find the time to part with them. I call that a bargain. The best I ever had. The best I ever had.


----------



## kalibur

With such excellent support and superb reviews here, I just pulled the trigger on a Micro. Now the waiting begins..


----------



## Poimandres

You won't regret it.  Cesar's customer service is as valued as his amps.


----------



## upstateguy

poimandres said:


> The micro is too thin for a 9v battery though. I wonder how fast it would eat through them?


 
  
 OK, how about this:  You went out, headphones, amp and stuff and thought you had enough charge left.  You ran out of power.  Now what?
  
 Reach in your bag for another battery?  Oops, no can do.


----------



## Poimandres

Nah pull out a trusty anker USB charger.


----------



## upstateguy

poimandres said:


> Nah pull out a trusty anker USB charger.


 
  
 LOL, which anker charger do you have?


----------



## Poimandres

I have ordered this one, is there a better one?


----------



## upstateguy

poimandres said:


> I have ordered this one, is there a better one?


 
  
 Gee, I don't know if there is a better one.... but it's 4.4 inches x 6.6 inches x 0.6 inches and *1.1 pounds. *
  
 A 9V battery is  approximately 2.17" X 1.2" X .59" and *1.6oz.* (which seems to be *.1LB*)
  
 And what if the anker runs out of power for one reason or another? 
  
 The Anker kit you have to carry around: (plus a car charger)
  
    vs.   one or two 9V batteries     
  
  
  
  
 I still think the 9V batteries are a much easier solution.


----------



## Poimandres

Maybe,
 However the anker is more than 1 or 2 9v batteries, it is 20,000 mah. It claims to charge a galaxy s4 6 times.


----------



## upstateguy

poimandres said:


> Maybe,
> However the anker is more than 1 or 2 9v batteries, it is 20,000 mah. It claims to charge a galaxy s4 6 times.


 
  
 It seems counter productive to buy a small micro and drag along a giant anker power supply.....
  
 Anyway, it could probably power both your player and the amp..... which brings up another interesting subject.....  both my Fuze and Clip players can power my T1s without an amp, not at ear bleeding levels but as loud as I usually listen.
  
 What headphones are you using with your micro???


----------



## BucketInABucket

upstateguy said:


> It seems counter productive to buy a small micro and drag along a giant anker power supply.....
> 
> Anyway, it could probably power both your player and the amp..... which brings up another interesting subject.....  both my Fuze and Clip players can power my T1s without an amp, not at ear bleeding levels but as loud as I usually listen.
> 
> What headphones are you using with your micro???


 
 Personally I was using it with a pair of orthos before I got my Gilmore Lite V2.


----------



## Poimandres

Someone's a little ornery today? We get it you love being able to swap out a battery. Not everyone needs that functionality, with the number of hours I work I do not get much time for listening lately, nor would I use any of my gear at work. Currently I do not have a portable MP3 player I utilize a usb dac, the port and my phones with my desktop PC running wasapi and media monkey. Are there any issues with this?


----------



## BucketInABucket

Oh and I personally have no problems not having a 9V battery option either, but its a personal preference. We'll stick with our internal battery and you stick with your 9V option and lets all be happy yea?


----------



## Fungus

If anybody is looking for a spare battery for the micro, let me know. It has a screw on type connector.


----------



## upstateguy

poimandres said:


> Someone's a little ornery today? We get it you love being able to swap out a battery. Not everyone needs that functionality, with the number of hours I work I do not get much time for listening lately, nor would I use any of my gear at work. Currently I do not have a portable MP3 player I utilize a usb dac, the port and my phones with my desktop PC running wasapi and media monkey. Are there any issues with this?


 

   My bad, didn't mean to sound ornery......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Just addressing the battery option relative to portable use. 
  
 I use usb from a computer also.  Do you have a usb DAC or are you using a usb to spdif converter and a DAC?  I have a usb pico dac for travel and two usb to digital converters for my AC dac at home.


----------



## warrior1975

A friend and fellow head-fier is letting me borrow his portaphile, really looking forward to hearing this. I've followed it for sometime, although I'm hoping I don't like it!! Really need to stop spending money. Lol. 
I'll be comparing it primarily to my Intruder, which I normally run balanced. Source will be Rwak120b. I should have it one day this week. Fun times!!


----------



## Poimandres

What are your thoughts?  Inquiring minds and all, have you ordered a Portaphile from Cesar yet?
  
 The P627M continues to impress me, I have used it so far with the DX90, the UD120 and the GO100.  I thought that the GO100 was impressive enough on its own however the P627M brings it to another dimension.  I have ordered a Meridian Explorer from Amazon (on sale for 149, there were 3 left at that price earlier however they are now all gone with more stock expected on September 23) and can't wait to see how it pairs with the Micro.  For now I'll enjoy audio nirvana.


----------



## warrior1975

I'm extremely impressed with this amp. It sounds awesome to my ears, compared to the intruder it's very close. They both sound amazing, which one I'd choose would be extremely difficult. On sound, I think I like the portaphile a hair better. I prefer the look and the footprint of the intruder better. Normally I'd prefer balanced, but running intruder balanced and the 627x SE, the 627 sounds just as good, if not better. I'd have a very difficult time discerning between the two doing a blind AB.

I still need more time between the two. Did some light ABing last night between them using my X3 instead of the Rwak120b, which showed a bit more of a difference in favor of the 627x.


----------



## audionewbi

627x us one smooth amp, sometimes too smooth.


----------



## kalibur

Has anyone contacted Cesar? He stopped replying to my mails hence am wondering if anything is up with him. He is usually prompt in his response. Hope all is well with him


----------



## Poimandres

I spoke with him early last week, sometimes he gets very busy and may not get a chance, I would send him another email maybe it got thrown into his spam or junk folder?


----------



## kalibur

poimandres said:


> I spoke with him early last week, sometimes he gets very busy and may not get a chance, I would send him another email maybe it got thrown into his spam or junk folder?


 
  
I have been conversing with him over the past week and he has been replying. Its unlikely my mail has got thrown into his spam folder. I am waiting for my tracking information with the PM - not doubting him for a moment, more like if he is fine and well, since its out of character
  
 Scratch that, got my reply, thanks Cesar! Good to know you're well.


----------



## kalibur

The package finally arrived, pretty quick for what is halfway round the globe


----------



## Poimandres

If anyone is interested I put my micro up for sale in the fs forums.


----------



## gyx11

Just received an original 627 which I bought off the classifieds. it's... the best portable amp that I've ever heard. i'm genuinely shocked there are very small nuances in some of my initial test music that I've been missing all this while. the layering and control is absolutely incredible. soundstage is pretty amazing too, but it takes some brain adjustment because the stereo separation is so pronounced that it gives the impression, moving from other amps, that it is almost far too off-centre.

the performance of this amp is at least 1-2 levels above my next best amps I've had so far, the Pico slim and the Cayin C5. Of course, it's 2-3 times the price as well so that's to be expected,

I've been pairing it with my dx90 so far, and the synergy is very good. tried with my fiio X1, and the improvement from the onboard amp is noticeable, but not quite as pronounced.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Can someone please clarify the charging mechanism for the 627x? Is it possible to 'disengage' the battery and purely run powered from a USB port on my computer? I am looking to the 627x as a 70% desktop, 30% portable amp.
  
 Also, there seem to be two switches on the faceplate. The instructions only mention one gain switch. What does the other one do?
  
 Also, any comments on noise floor and balance with sensitive IEMs?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## WCDchee

can anyone comment on burn in time? I have just bought a barely used 627x and it honestly doesnt seem much diferent from my x5 headphone out. I previously used the pure 2 which gave a huge soundstage. The 627 which i tried smashed the pure 2 in that regard, and i heard the 627x has an even bigger stage, but that is not what i am hearing now. Would this be corrected with burn in?


----------



## ViolinsNVolta

wcdchee said:


> can anyone comment on burn in time? I have just bought a barely used 627x and it honestly doesnt seem much diferent from my x5 headphone out. I previously used the pure 2 which gave a huge soundstage. The 627 which i tried smashed the pure 2 in that regard, and i heard the 627x has an even bigger stage, but that is not what i am hearing now. Would this be corrected with burn in?




Hmmm...I'll take it off your hands


----------



## tf1216

I am selling my micro if anyone is looking for one.


----------



## Shini44

hey guys wanted to tell you that the old Portaphile 627 version will be back in a new "panel" design, which is better ofc, yet this will be for a limited number, man i can't wait to have mine, if some head-fiers want it then don't miss the golden chance.

 for those who want to know what is the difference between the old and the new version, lets say the new version lack the hint of warmth that the old versions had, which is why so many people were starving to get the old version from the sale threads

 the new version isn't bad or anything , its just that audiophile who want Neutral + hint of warmth and smoothness can't get that sound sig with the new versions
  
  
 anyway if you want to pre order it will be for 449$ + shipping  , contact Portaphile's Cesar on this email : http://smartbuys@usa.com



 oh i forgot to say that i had the Pico Power and the old Portaphile 627, and i would pick the 627 over the Pico Power anytime ^^

 even AVG Joe stated that its the best amp he ever had, which got me to buy the old version to begin with, check Joe's review in this link: http://www.head-fi.org/t/585786/multi-portable-amp-thread-16-amps-reviewed-leckerton-uha-6s-mkii-added


----------



## upstateguy

wcdchee said:


> can anyone comment on burn in time? I have just bought a barely used 627x and it honestly doesnt seem much diferent from my x5 headphone out. I previously used the pure 2 which gave a huge soundstage. The 627 which i tried smashed the pure 2 in that regard, and i heard the 627x has an even bigger stage, but that is not what i am hearing now. Would this be corrected with burn in?


 
  
 A really good amp like the 627 series isn't going to output something that isn't in the source material.  It is not going to "create" a soundstage or color the sound.  What a really good amp will do is play your source material louder.
  
 I hope that helps.


----------



## ddaktiv

shini44 said:


> hey guys wanted to tell you that the old Portaphile 627 version will be back in a new "panel" design, which is better ofc, yet this will be for a limited number, man i can't wait to have mine, if some head-fiers want it then don't miss the golden chance.
> 
> 
> for those who want to know what is the difference between the old and the new version, lets say the new version lack the hint of warmth that the old versions had, which is why so many people were starving to get the old version from the sale threads
> ...




Hi, have you compared this with the cypher labs duet? Curious as can't demo the 627 in my country


----------



## Shini44

ddaktiv said:


> Hi, have you compared this with the cypher labs duet? Curious as can't demo the 627 in my country


 
 a friend who i gave the Pico Power had C5 or C4 something, he said the PP was way way better, like a huge leap, and i as a former PP owner, i tell you no portable amp were better than the old 627, at least for me.


----------



## ddaktiv

shini44 said:


> a friend who i gave the Pico Power had C5 or C4 something, he said the PP was way way better, like a huge leap, and i as a former PP owner, i tell you no portable amp were better than the old 627, at least for me.



C5? Hmm not sure how the pico power sounds but yeah be interesting if the Portaphile micro and CL Duet go head to head. Does the new version also pop when it runs out of battery?


----------



## Shini44

ddaktiv said:


> C5? Hmm not sure how the pico power sounds but yeah be interesting if the Portaphile micro and CL Duet go head to head. Does the new version also pop when it runs out of battery?


 
 feel free to ask Cesar,i added his email there so people can pre-order, and since its a re launch in a new design, then feel free to address any old issues so you know how is it going. 

 better than asking a user i guess ^^ no worries cesar's customer service is A class, fast and reliable.


----------



## Shini44




----------



## audionewbi

Anyone else wishes to see a new amp? 
  
 Lately I have been reading about fully discrete amp and SIT amp and they seem to be inline to what opa627 tried to achieve for opamp, however there are a number of individuals who believe a fully discrete amp are best and there are still a very few who believe SIT is perhaps the only way one can achieve a sound that is true to music (in terms of following vacuum tube sound). 
  
 Is this going to be something Cesar might be interest in having an attempt into?
  
 I do own a fully discrete amp (wagnus epsilon S) and I have ordered a SIT portable amp which is not yet here but I am very interested to see how Cesar might deal with such design perspective.


----------



## Shini44

My Portaphile 627 (old version + new panel) is here   i love this amp a lot!!  it does outshine the Hugo's amp section, and sound better than my old pico power ^^


  

  
 also the blue LED isn't annoying as the older panel, got to love this Edition


----------



## audionewbi

I've got to try HUGO with 627x, to my ears HUGO really sounded good and didn't gain nothing from 627x addition to the chain.


----------



## PCWar

Received my new "old" version too. Really impressive as I remembered it. Btw, those are nice rca cables. Dare to post any link where I can find them?


----------



## Shini44

pcwar said:


> Received my new "old" version too. Really impressive as I remembered it. Btw, those are nice rca cables. Dare to post any link where I can find them?


 
 sadly these epic / super value cables are sold in UK, i am from UAE, i use Aramex, to get my stuff from most of the countries   and they are not that expensive at all ^^ 
  
 just type rca twin cable OFC in amazon uk, and you will find a lot of them, with super good reviews as well.


----------



## gyx11

How's the battery life of these new Portaphile Amps? Is the SQ identical to the old version? Cheers!


----------



## Shini44

its the exact board desing man, nothing is different, thas why its called the old version   which wasn't available till we did spam Cesar XD

 so you can read the review from AVG Joe for any info ^^ which i believe i did like few posts ago.

 its just the front panel is new and the led been replaced.

  
 if you don't want a small hint of warmth in the sound, then the X version is for you, thats the difference between both, also the X version got slightly more bass, maybe sub bass can't remember.


----------



## PCWar

I owned the original 627. Then, upgraded to the 627X. I found the X to have more mid bass but found low bass. Don't know which version of the 627X I had since if I recall correctly they change a bit due to the battery used. At least that's what I've red somewhere. 
  
 Now repurchased the "old" 627 and indeed it sound spectacular and more linear across frequency range compared to the X.


----------



## Shini44

pcwar said:


> I owned the original 627. Then, upgraded to the 627X. I found the X to have more mid bass but found low bass. Don't know which version of the 627X I had since if I recall correctly they change a bit due to the battery used. At least that's what I've red somewhere.
> 
> Now repurchased the "old" 627 and indeed it sound spectacular and more linear across frequency range compared to the X.


 
 so far which one you like more? , also give the amp sometime till your brain get used to the sound, 

 just asking about early impressions


----------



## PCWar

Definitely the new original 627. The linearity of the bass helps achieving a more airy soundstage.


----------



## sonickarma

627 micro with opa627bp - initial first 10 minutes impressions - deep and expansive - cool
  

  
 Looks like I'm part of the Club now


----------



## audionewbi

This is so funny as I was playing with Kaede II and 627x pairing last night and boy is this pairing great! Maybe it is outclassed only by wagnus amp but the margin is so minor that we are not really missing much on.


----------



## Shini44

.


----------



## audionewbi

I had 627x for a while now and my i kept it as it is one product that can make many gears sound good. Is it my favourite? No. As much as I wanted it to be it just way too smooth and just doesn't have the little bit of aggression that I seek for. 
  
 I have asked Cesar if he can perhaps release the OPA637SM version which retains the good quality of OPA627 but improves high.


----------



## audionewbi

Shohin..........


----------



## Valens7

Just wanted to register my approval of Cesar's workmanship. I recently purchased a MICRO with OPA627BP op-amps, and, I have to say, it is a very fun amp! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I often find comparative analyses helpful in this hobby, so here are some (preliminary) thoughts along those lines.
  
 Compared to HeadAmp's pico Power, the MICRO has a decidedly more forward character. The Power strives at all times for complete transparency; the MICRO is more focused on providing an engaging listening experience. Both amps manage to achieve relative neutrality, but, as is so often the case, arrive at that destination by pursuing markedly different paths. The Power is a "wire with gain," designed to impose as little of itself onto one's music as possible. The MICRO, by contrast, is better suited for Head-Fiers who don't mind futzing about with synergy, which it rewards quite amply. The HD 650, for instance, sounds more impressive when driven by the MICRO than I can recall it being from the Power.
  
 If anyone is on the fence about making a purchase from Cesar, I encourage taking the plunge. Not only are his products top notch, but the customer service he provides is virtually unparalleled. He really is a pleasure to deal with, and seems to delight in going above and beyond for his customers.


----------



## upstateguy

+1 
  
 my portaphile storm rig, which consists of a Fuze, 2 Clips and 4 rechargeable 9 volts has gotten me through many a blackout and hurricane.
  
 This was taken by flashlight, during a blackout on 10-29-11 from an early winter storm that felled trees which hadn't lost their leaves yet. The Fuze has an FM radio so I can stay current with news and weather. The purple cable acts as a really good antenna.
  
  

  
 After the power went out at a little after 2pm, I went driving around to see what was going on.  I still have some pics of what it was like when it started.... by nightfall, too many trees and power lines were down to venture out anymore.  It took about 10 days to fix the damaged power lines.


----------



## Valens7

Heh, that's quite a fine illustration of the merits of battery-powered gear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Me, I just enjoy not having to plug so many cords into the wall!
  
 Did your 627 also serve as an effective hand warmer in those winter months? I can tell you the MICRO would've!


----------



## upstateguy

valens7 said:


> Heh, that's quite a fine illustration of the merits of battery-powered gear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi
  
 It's not a 627, it's my original portaphile V2 Maxxed that runs on a single 9V battery.  If I remember correctly it has three 8610s.
  
 Even after all these years it's my favorite go to portable amp for size, weight, and sound quality.  The V2 Maxxed has to be heard to be believed.
  
 Here it is next to an O2 which is clearly twice its size and weight.


----------



## audionewbi

I posted this in the other thread, I will do so here as well:
 Linkhttp://www.head-fi.org/t/198149/the-upcoming-portaphile-shohin#post_11708317
  
 I am not just bumping an old thread for no reason , some of you might have noticed that Cesar has announced the future release of his Shohin amp back in may. Specwise I have no idea what is inside it and I have not opened it yet. I will leave those information for later as I want to first listen to this unit without any part bias.
  
 The model I currently have is not the final product, i am just listening to this unit for give a final feedback on the unit. Size and how the model looks is infact the same as the Portaphile micro. 
  

 The picture above looks identical to the model I currently have in my possession, I will take some pictures during the weekend.
  
*Early sound impression:*
  
 When I get a new gear I take 6 IEMS out, I will mention why later in my longer proper review (if it comes to that stage): *Kaede II, K3003, EX1000, Ortofon eQ-8, IM04, Dita Truth.*
  
*First thing that stands out is it has a particular strong emphasis on treble and higher frequency yet the lower end remains very compact and never suffering from any midbass bloat. The soundstage is not vast and remains more inline of 627x. It really depends on what IEM you are using, paired with Kaede II the classical music had a larger enough soundstage but on its own this amp remains neutral when it comes to soundstage. *Unlike Wagnus Epsilon S which just has a larger 3D sound that just tries to show itself regardless of what IEM we are using. 
*It feels like this amp maintains the bass quality of 627x but the quantity has increased a few db with bass but the treble energy is considerably more. I will not consider this a V shaped sounding amp as the midrang is inline with bass, it has a very forward sound due to the more treble emphasis.*It makes 627x sound dull. I have never heard my *Kaede II* and *IM04* sound this good, in particular IM04 which is an IEM that I disliked for how its lacks treble spark.
  
*IEM pairing:*

 I just disliked the pairing with *K3003, *the tuning is off. 
  
*Dita Truth*, I always complained that with the wrong source/amp the wondering decay of Dita can come across as woolly, just very loose bass but with Shohin it just sounds right but brighter recording sound bright/sibilant. 
  
*Kaede II: *Too soon to call it but I am willing to say it, this is the best amp that I have heard for Kaede II. Treble detail and extension is out of the scale (will not really but you get my excitement). I try to make it sound sibilant but it doesnt, this is the magic of Kaede II engineering, it will sound bright but not sibilant (at least not for me).
  
*ATH IM04: *I always complained about the lack of treble extension, lack of proper sub-bass, despite the BA no speed, instrument separation average but with Shohin all that changes. The treble gained the extension that I never managed to get no matter how hard I tried. I even tried to change cable for IM04 and out of my Chord HUGO with the new cable IM04 sound remained the same. Different story with Shohin. IM04 transformed to a much more expensive IEM sound. Part of the treble reminds me of the EX-1000 (without the harsh 5 khz peak)
  
 I could not listen to the other IEM as battery ran out, more to come later. 
  
*What I wish for: lower low gain setting. *
  
 The gain at low setting produce no hissing noise at all while I turn the volume knob, also no hissing is produced when I turn the knob however I feel the gain might be high for sources where the lineout is loud . The high gain just produce hissing at the lowest setting and I really don't know what that high gain is aimed for as I do not see anyone to use an amp of this size with harder to drive IEM. Perhaps it is wiser to reduce lower gain and just add 2 db to the current lower gain setting of Shohin, That is my wish but I don't know if that might alter the sound.
  
 Will I say this is an amp for treble head, maybe, yes maybe but I rather would describe is as a revealing amp and for most cases anything which is classed as revealing. Revealing of what? For now I will say the song itself. Quick listening of the same song from both my NWZ A16 walkman and Lotoo PAW Gold produce the same microdetail however LPG produced a better dynamic ranger but that is just better dynamic ranger, I was able to pick up the same faint breathing that I hear in the track (eyes shut-Nocturne in C minor from the album The chopin project ). 
  
 I guess at its current status it will not offer the same universal performance as something like the objective 2 amp or better the Meier Audio Quickstep (which is the same size and has the wider soundstage).


----------



## Shini44

hey guys try to comment about the Shohin un the Shohin's thread ^^  i did post there as well   


 i know this is a portaphile thread, but i don't want the other thread to stay dead :/ 
  
  
 yet ofc you have the right to post here what ever you want, i am just saying .


----------



## Shini44

Shohin – Preordering Now is Open , and you save 100$ !! only for the 1st 20 amps pre-orders, 399$ for now, then 499$ in 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Sound Eq

how well does the 627 drive audeze lcd2 rev2 pre-fazor
  
 how does it compare to alo mk3 B in regards to bass 
  
 does the 627 have a bass boost adjustment


----------



## Sound Eq

kazuya95 said:


> I am also curious between the two portables amps.
> The 627/627x is one of the best portable amp for me.
> It's pairing very well with Grado headphones.
> But not so good with Audeze lcd2 or lcd3, the RX mk3 performs better.


 
 y not so well with lcd2


----------



## audionewbi

New flagship coming out in 6-9 months, code name: Portaphile NOK
  
 http://portaphile.com/coming-soon-new-flagship-the-portaphile-nok/#comment-31742


----------



## Shini44

ouch, too bad i don't use CIEMs anymore, and i have HE-6, i doubt this will be good for it :< power etc T_T
  
  
 still portahile offered the best portable amp i had of all the times, its better than pico power itself. 
  
  
 so far now the best for the amp for the price and quality (desktop wise) is the Liquid Carbon, and its only for 600$, also some said its on par with Audio Gd Master 9 itself, they gonna do another run, soon too. 
  
  
 i highly doubt that any 1k USD amp can overcome this LC, and i am a big fanboy for portaphile so i hope this new amp will prove me wrong, cause i won't say no for a new king around this price tag


----------



## db02922

Hi all
  
 Just wondering if anyone in the UK has had any trouble with goods being held up in UK Customs after ordering from the US? I am in this thread only because Cesar sent me my new Micro on 3rd May.  It arrived in the UK on 5th May but according to the tracking info it has been with Customs since then.  I am wondering if anyone has had a similar experience and can give me any idea how much longer I might have to wait and whether I will need to pay VAT and import duty before they will release it?  I can't ask the courier (USPS - whose scheduled delivery date according to tracking was today incidentally) as they insist you go back to the seller for international shipments, but I can't see what Cesar can do if the amp is stuck over here.  It doesn't seem that easy to contact Customs either.  I'm also assuming that the package should be handed to a UK courier for final delivery but as I don't know which one I don't seem to have anyone I can go to.
  
 Any advice greatly appreciated - all was going well but seems to have stumbled at the last hurdle!
  
 Kind regards
 David


----------



## Sound Eq

shini44 said:


> ouch, too bad i don't use CIEMs anymore, and i have HE-6, i doubt this will be good for it :< power etc T_T
> 
> 
> still portahile offered the best portable amp i had of all the times, its better than pico power itself.
> ...


 
 liquid carbon is not portable at all so this amp might have a different objective for people buying it


----------



## hqssui

db02922 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just wondering if anyone in the UK has had any trouble with goods being held up in UK Customs after ordering from the US? I am in this thread only because Cesar sent me my new Micro on 3rd May.  It arrived in the UK on 5th May but according to the tracking info it has been with Customs since then.  I am wondering if anyone has had a similar experience and can give me any idea how much longer I might have to wait and whether I will need to pay VAT and import duty before they will release it?  I can't ask the courier (USPS - whose scheduled delivery date according to tracking was today incidentally) as they insist you go back to the seller for international shipments, but I can't see what Cesar can do if the amp is stuck over here.  It doesn't seem that easy to contact Customs either.  I'm also assuming that the package should be handed to a UK courier for final delivery but as I don't know which one I don't seem to have anyone I can go to.
> 
> ...


 
  
 David, You probably would have already done this. But did you try Royal Mail tracking (with USPS tracking num)?  What's the last update there?


----------



## audionewbi

Why not call the postal office? I think they might be wanting there VAT fees.


----------



## Shini44

sound eq said:


> liquid carbon is not portable at all so this amp might have a different objective for people buying it


 
 oh i though that the desktop amp is about to come. man so many portable options with portaphile  
  
 now i am too curious about how will it sound CIEM wise, but i sold my portable rig sometime ago T_T


----------



## upstateguy

shini44 said:


> <snip>
> 
> 
> still portahile offered the best portable amp i had of all the times, its better than pico power itself.
> ...


 
  
 +1 for making the best portable amp ever........
  
 My vote goes to the Portaphile V2 MAXXED.  No other portable amp has come close to it for versatility, *sound quality*, small size and a single, user replaceable battery.
  
 And I've heard the Pico amp. I liked the Portaphile's sound better and the V2 has a user replaceable battery... the Pico didn't.  After a number of years, there's a lot of AC only Picos around, sure you can send it back to Justin for a new battery, but with the V2, you just pop in a new rechargeable 9V.
  

  
 I have used the PMaxxed for everything.  It has been my go to amp when the power goes out... (taken by flashlight during a hurricane, listening to weather reports on the FM radio in the Fuze and using my DiffMaker cable as an antenna.  Picked up stations 42 miles away with no trouble.
  

  
 Using V2 maxxed with a bedroom TV and my first DAC, a DAC-AH
  


  
 Using the V2 with a Constantine Plus DAC
  

  
  
 comparing the difference between the Portaphile and Hornet with T1 headphones (Winner V2Maxxed )
  

  
 Portaphile Vs. the O2...  now that was a tough one.  Overall the sound was close, but I felt the O2 had more resolution, *But* and this is a really big *But*, the O2 was much bigger, heavier and needed 2 9V batteries.  Winner V2 Maxxed.
  

  
 Portaphile V2 MAXXED compared to a 627 and O2 with Pico DAC  [627, O2 and V2 Maxxed had different sound signatures. But the 627 didn't have a user replaceable battery and the O2 was way too big and heavy to carry around. 
  

  
 So, after all these years, still the greatest, most useful, best sounding portable ever, *the Portaphile V2 Maxxed.*


----------



## db02922

Thanks audionewbi and hqssui for your replies.
  
 Good shout about trying the tracking number with Royal Mail - it seems Parcelforce now have my amp but it looks like they won't release it for delivery until I have paid the VAT and import duty.  They will send me a letter (what century are we in again?) detailing the charges.  The waiting is hard, but hopefully I should soon know what all you good people are so enthusiastic about!


----------



## northendjazz

You can cut out the letter stage and save a day, when the tracking shows it at you local depot ring up with your tracking number and ask to pay the charge. I'm in the same situation my Portphile v2^2 is one the way back from Cesar, it went for repair to the dc input, but the chance to upgrade the op amp's to 627's was to good to miss. So its now its a desktop amp dc power only and on should be delivered friday.
  
 Impressions to follow.


----------



## upstateguy

northendjazz said:


> You can cut out the letter stage and save a day, when the tracking shows it at you local depot ring up with your tracking number and ask to pay the charge. I'm in the same situation my Portphile v2^2 is one the way back from Cesar, it went for repair to the dc input, but *the chance to upgrade the op amp's to 627's was to good to miss*. So its now its a desktop amp dc power only and on should be delivered friday.
> 
> Impressions to follow.


 
  
 upgrade the 8610s in the V2maxxed to 627s?


----------



## northendjazz

Yep, it now has three 627's in place of the 8610's. It was cesar's idea but I was open to it. The 627's need more power so desktop only. Early days it only arrived a few hours ago I'll post some impressions on here and a photo or two.


----------



## audionewbi

Any portaphile NOK owner out there? If there are some please do share your impressions.


----------



## lukedss

Sorry to open a thread that seems to not have much action but just wanted to put it out here that I am interested in purchasing a portaphile so if anyone has one to sell please pm me. Thanks


----------



## stephanemtl

Do Portaphile amps ever come on sale?

Cheers


----------

